# Vorstellung und Teichbau



## dizzzi (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen und benötige mal euren Rat. 
Ich bin 53 Jahre, die Kinder sind groß, habe neu gebaut, und habe endlich Zeit mir einen schönen Fischteich anzulegen. 

Im Frühjahr wird es ernst mit meinem Projekt. Der Teich wird ca. 35qm haben. Der grobe Aushub ist bereits erledigt.  Ich habe vor den zu bepflanzen, und nach kurzer Zeit auch kleiner Fische einzusetzen. Wenn ich dann 2-3 Jahre Erfahrung habe, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen auch Koi's einzusetzen.

Aktuelle denke ich über einen EPDM-Folienteich mit der Technik von OASE BioTec Screenmatic36, Bitron Eco 180W und AquaMax Eco Twin 30000 nach.

Nun habe ich in einige Foren gelesen, dass es bessere und billigere Lösungen finde. Aber wenn ich mir die Preise ansehe, so wirklich billiger sind dich auch nicht.

In einigen Foren kommt OASE gut weg. In Koi-Foren eher nicht so gut...

Nun meine Frage an euch. Welche Filteranlage würdet Ihr als Alternative zu der Oase-Anlage empfehlen?

Vielleicht ist ja auch einer von euch aus dem Großraum Köln, und man könnte sich mal treffen.

Danke im voraus
&
LG

dizzzi


----------



## Michael H (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo und Viel Spass hier bei den ganzen Teich - Verrückten ...

Haste schon mal an Eigenbau gedacht , da kan man auch so einiges sparen . da du ja im Bau bist könntest du auch gleich einen Filterkeller dazu bauen um alles schön zu verstecken .Schau mal bei den gazen Eigenbauten vorbei , da findest du bestimmt was für deine 35 000 Liter

Ein Bild oder Skizze von deinem Vorhaben wäre auch nicht Schlecht .

O..e und Co ist auch immer so eine Sache . Die ganzen Fertig Filter sind doch alle nur Geschön´´t von der Angaben her .Obwohl der O..e BioTec Screenmatic 36
für deine 35 000 Liter erst mal ausreichend wäre , sobald du aber ein Paar Koi in deinem Teich hast gehts los mit Wöchendlichen Filter Säubern . Das macht am Anfang noch Spass . aber glaub mir nur am ANFANG .....

1600 Euro wüsste ich besser Anzulegen als für eine Filterkiste .............


----------



## muh.gp (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Dizzzi,

Willkommen bei den Teichsüchtigen... 

Neue Projekte sind immer interessant. Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur dazu raten, deinen Bau hier zu dokumentieren. Habe das auch so gemacht und damit so manchen Fehler vermieden.

Du wirst dabei merken, dass es viele Philosophien beim Teichbau gibt. Und wenn du jetzt schon von Koi redest, dann baue gleich einen Teich, der für diese Fische geeignet ist. Das spart dir Ärger, Probleme und damit langfristig auch Geld.

Und Michael, nicht alle Fertigfilter sind geschönt. Ich würde mich von z.B. von meinem neuen Vorfilter in tausend kalten Wintern nicht mehr trennen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## dizzzi (19. Dez. 2014)

Schon mal Danke. Eigenbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich beruflich zu stark eingebunden bin. 

Anbei mal 2 Bilder von meinem Grobplanum.  und 

LG

Udo


----------



## krallowa (19. Dez. 2014)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen,

wenn du den Teich bepflanzen willst mach dir vorher Gedanken wie du die Pflanzen befestigen willst.
Bei den steilen Kanten kann es passieren das am Ende alles am tiefsten Punkt liegt.
Vor allem sollte etwas Platz auf den einzelnen Stufen sein für deine Pflanzen.
Filtertechnik ist hier immer schwierig, jeder hat seine eigene Philosophie und der Geldbeutel spielt da immer eine entscheidende Rolle.
Bei Koi immer um einiges aufwändiger als bei kleineren Arten.
Aber nicht abschrecken lassen, machen machen und nochmal machen.
Teich bringt Spaß aber auch eine Menge Arbeit.


----------



## dizzzi (19. Dez. 2014)

Hi Krallowa, 

danke für den Hinweis. Aber das ist nur das Grobplanung, es wird noch auf 3 Seiten eine flacherer Zone für die Pflanzen gemacht. Ansonsten hatte ich vor mit Kokosmatten zu arbeiten.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

bezüglich einer Alternative bin ich auf NaturaGart in Ibbenbüren gestoßen. Wenn man dem Video glauben kann, haben die die Möglichkeit mit Ihrer modularen Bauweise den Vorteil,
dass man die Teichfilteranlage den gestiegenen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung gemacht mit einer Filteranlage von denen?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

LG

Udo


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2014)

moin Udo,
willkommen im Forum!
2 Dinge, die mir gleich aufgefallen sind:
- die auf den Bildern gezeigte Form ist sehr eckig
- und sehr steil / quasi gerade runtergestochene Wände

Wenn Du Dir die Zeit nehmen magst und Dir andere Teiche hier anschaust.... die meisten, es sei denn reine Koiteiche,
haben schräg abfallende Wände und sind auch eher rundlich/oval gearbeitet.
So lässt es sich besser pflanzen und vor allem der Teich nachher besser sauber halten.
Ein weiterer, wichtiger Aspekt.... Tierchen, die in den Teich einwandern.... können bei entsprechender Schrägung
der Wände auch allein wieder raus.... aus'm Teich... __ Frösche, Lurche, etc.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Planen & Bauen und immer schön 'Baudoku' in Form von Bildern erstellen....


----------



## samorai (21. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Udo!
Wenn Du mit Fischbesatz arbeiten möchtest, ist NaturaGard nicht gerade die Nr. 1 , im "Teichgeschäft" .
Ich hatte nach NG gebaut und die ersten drei Jahre war noch alles okay, aber dann ging es nur noch "Berg ab" mit meinem Teich, jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich umgebaut, seit dem ist es wieder eine Freude in den Teich zuschauen.
Aber auch NG selbst musste einsehen, das "nur" der Pflanzfilter nicht ausreichend ist. Vor circa 2 Jahren haben sie zwei riesige Trommler dazu genommen/ aufgestellt.
Es kam wohl zu Einnahme einbußen oder die Taucher-Freunde hatten sich beschwehrt . Jedenfalls mussten sie sich etwas einfallen lassen.
Warum kannst Du nicht Filter im Eigenbau herstellen? Ein jeder der bei Mercedes arbeitet, muss nicht einen fahren, egal Deine Entscheidung.

Aber jetzt mal zu Deinem Teich; Die Pflanzstufe muss nicht geradlinig im Teich verlaufen, Abwechslung ist viel natürlicher, auch sollten diese nicht so eine waagerechte haben. Eine Hohlkehle oder Gefälle in Richtung Ufer ist besser. Ich kenne keine UW-Pflanze die sich in einen Pflanzkorb einsperren lässt.
Wenn Du mit kleinen Fischen beginnen möchtest, brauchst Du auch so ne art Geburtenkontrolle(__ Barsche) egal welche. Sie bauen ihre Laichmulden in 20-25 cm Tiefe, also genau auf der ersten Pflanzstufe. Schon öfter konnte ich das Paarungs-Ritual beobachten( bei mir sind es __ Sonnenbarsche). Ist ein echter Hinkugger.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## dizzzi (21. Dez. 2014)

Danke Eva-Maria, danke Ron für eure Hinweise. 

Wie bereits erwähnt ist das nur das Grobplanum und die Wände und Ecken werden noch etwas angeschrägt und abgerundet. Auch kommen noch Flachwasserzonen hinzu. Ca. 1m Umrandung wird an 2 Seiten definitive Flachwasserzohnen. Ich hatte damals die Möglichkeit einen kleinen Bagger das Loch ausheben zu lassen, und deshalb ist es erst mal so gradlinig. Auch hatte ich mal einen Koi-Teich gesehen, und der hatte auch die tieferen Ebenen mit geraden Wänden.
Bezüglich Eigenbau denke ich ist es so, dass man schon etwas Erfahrung haben sollte, mit einem Fischteich. Diese Erfahrung habe ich aber leider noch nicht, da dies mein erster Fischteich wird.

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (21. Dez. 2014)

Ach, Udo!
Man(n) spart eine ganze menge Geld bei Eigenbau und einige Anleitungen gibt es hier im Forum, das Resultat ist manchmal besser, als gekauft. Wir wollen nur unsere Fische sehen und brauchen keine Slogan wie "klar wasser-technologie", oder trullala.
Überleg es Dir und keine falsche Bescheidenheit. .......Was 100 andere vor Dir geschafft haben, schaffst Du erst recht. Sei mal ein bisschen Optimist!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (21. Dez. 2014)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Bezüglich Eigenbau denke ich ist es so, dass man schon etwas Erfahrung haben sollte, mit einem Fischteich. Diese Erfahrung habe ich aber leider noch nicht, da dies mein erster Fischteich wird.



Hallo

Also dazu kann ich nur sagen , einfach mal probieren, zu verbessern gibt es immer was .

Hatte auch keine ahnung vom Filterbau und hab auch angefangen mit einem Fertigfilter . Mit ein wenig Handwerklichem Geschick klappt das schon und Anleitungen gibt es hier genug im Forum .
Werde mich demnächt an einen Trommelfilter rantrauen , mit der Hilfe des Forum's werd ich das schon gebacken bekommen ......


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

also ich kann Udo gut verstehen. Ich habe so ziemlich alles an meinem Teich selbst gebaut, aber beim Kernstück, der Vorfilterung, habe ich mich auf Profis verlassen und mir einen Vlieser angeschafft.

Sicherlich war das nicht ganz billig, aber ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass der Eigenbau, vor allem wenn man bei Null anfängt, auch ganz schöne Kosten verursachen kann. Probieren hier, tüfteln da, das eine Teil funktioniert, das andere wird zum Ausschuss... Hinzu kommt die Zeit. Nicht kalkulierbar und am besten sollte man erst gar nicht die Stunden zählen...

Ich baue auch jetzt noch an meinem Teich herum. Optimierung hier, Verbesserung da und dann auch immer mal wieder ein Rückbau, weil es nicht so klappt hat. Und es macht jedes Mal Spass und bringt neue Erfahrungen. 

Bei den biologischen Filtern bin ich ganz klar bei euch, auch hier würde und werde ich immer wieder selber bauen. Aber an das Herzstück meiner Filterung habe ich mich nicht getraut. Und diesen Weg bereue ich nicht. Aber das ist meine selbst gemachte Erfahrung und meine Meinung. Und das es viel Schrott auf dem Markt gibt, ist vollkommen klar. Aber es gibt auch richtig gute Teile, die dann aber auch ihren Preis haben.

Udo, die Entscheidung nimmt dir leider keiner ab.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in welchen Preisregionen bewegt man sich denn, wenn man in der letzen Stufe ca. 10-12 Koi's im 35qm-Teich haben will? Natürlich soll der Teich auch bepflanzt werden.
Nur mal so eine grobe Hausnummer.
Bei einem fertigen System von O. liege ich bei 3700.- Wobei man den Filter bereits für 1300.- statt 1700.- bekommt, und auch der UV-Filter, sowie die Pumpe, sind aus dem Internet günstiger zu  bekommen, als wenn man alles bei einem Händler kaufen würde. Also ich denke man käme mit 3000.- - 3200.- hin.

Am Werkzeug und am handwerklichen Geschick würde es jedenfalls man nicht scheitern. Eher Kosten & Zeitaufwand & fehlende Erfahrung.

LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (22. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
bezogen auf die Filtergröße ist Oase zwar recht teuer, aber man bekommt auch etwas ordentliches für das Geld. Ich habe mir erst mal den 18er Screenmatic gekauft. Das sollte bei mir fürs Erste langen. Da ich unerwartet dieses Jahr viel beruflich unterwegs war, wollte ich einen Filter haben, den man auch ein paar Tage alleine lassen kann, bzw. dass meine Frau den mit wenig Aufwand warten kann. Da sind die Screenex schon recht gut in der Preiskategorie.
Die Koi sind noch "klein" und die Ausscheidungen halten sich in Grenzen. Außerdem habe ich ca 6qm Pflanzenzone, die das Teichwasser zusätzlich klären.
Hinzu kommt noch das gute Ausgangswasser aus dem Harz. Das hat zwar wenig Härtegrade, aber der Phosphat- und Nitratgehalt ist minimal. Die Wasserwerte sind das ganze Jahr über im sehr guten Rahmen geblieben und den Filter habe ich nur 1 mal in der Saison sauber gemacht.

Nächstes Jahr baue ich ein Holzdeck und dann wird ein IBC-Container inklusive Helix mit verbuddelt. Den Screenmatic verwende ich dann als "Vorfilter". Das sollte erst mal reichen...

Und wenn man aufs Wasservolumen bezogen nicht den Maximalbesatz einsetzt, sollte ein 36er screenmatic dauerhaft reichen. Auf jeden Fall behaupten das die Oase-Fans mit Koiteichen...

Bei meinem Teich-Dealer bekomme ich Oase-Produkte 20% günstiger. Ich kaufe lieber dort als im Internet. Wenn irgend etwas kaputt gehen sollte, steht er sofort zur Stelle.
Ach ja:
Der 180er Bitron ist ziemlich stark dimensioniert. Mir wurde für mein teich und meinen Besatz der 55er empfohlen. Dieses Jahr lief der insgesamt nur wenige Wochen und selbst wenn die Tiere wachsen, sollte der reichen....


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Udo!
Bei den Preisen von Koi schaust Du lieber selbst nach. Die sind nach Größe und Beliebtheit unterschiedlich, egal ob es Japan- oder Europa-Koi sind.
Koi können auch ihre Farbe/Farbeinschläge verändern.
Ich habe einen Europa-Koi den ich so eigentlich nicht gekauft habe, aber ich finde diese Farbeinschläge nicht für negativ, nein im Gegenteil es ist sehr interessant zu beobachten welche Farbeinflüsse sich bei diesem Fisch zeigen, auch wenn es nur "Urgene" der jeweiligen Züchtung sind.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## dizzzi (27. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Ron,

danke für deine Info. Meine Frage bezüglich Preisregionen bezog sich auf den Ca.-Preis für eine selbstgebaute Filteranlage, die etwas 35qm groß werden soll.
Um mal einen Selbstbau gegen gekaufte Filteranlage zu vergleichen.

LG

Udo


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Udo.

Eine selbst gebaute Filteranlage muss keine 35 qm groß werden, da reicht der Platz auch von ca. 4 qm. 

Die Kosten für eine Filternlalge hängt wieder davon ab, was Du an Technik installieren bzw. selbst bauen kannst/willst. Alles in Allem können evtl. 500,-€ für die Filteranlage reichen, wenn Du auch alles selbst baust. Es können aber auch, je nach technischen Stand, auch bis zu 1500,-€ sein. So einfach ist das nicht zu sagen.

Möchtest Du einen Trommel- oder Endlosbandfiler als Vorfilter selbst bauen & nutzen, sind es sicherlich 1500,-€. Baust Du Dir nur ein Spaltsiebfilter mit Bioteil reichen evtl. auch die 500,-€.

Es kommt auch auf dein gesamtes System an. Halbschwerkraft, (Voll-)Schwerkraft!?

Der kleine feine Unterschied zwischen Selbstbau und Fertigfilter liegt dennoch im Detail, da die fertigen Filter häufig nicht das halten, was sie angeben. Viele haben eben die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Angaben der möglichen Teichgröße mit Kleinfischen schon bei 50 % und bei Koiteichen bei 25 % liegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Dez. 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Du hast jetzt noch Zeit, dich durch die vielen Bauthreads durchzulesen. Lerne von Fehlern, die wir alle mal gemacht haben.
Doppelt bauen kommt Dich dreimal so teuer. Mindestens.

Letztendlich habe ich folgendes "gelernt":
-Baue den Teich gleich so groß wie möglich- viele haben drei- und viermal "gebaut". Jedesmal ein bisschen größer.
-mit den langlebigsten Materialien (PE- folie)
-Folie möglichst faltenfrei einschweißen lassen- Folie mit Falten in einem Stück benötigst Du 1/3 mehr Folienfläche, die Du bezahlst. Der Preis mit oder ohne Falten ist am Ende fast gleich.

Filterung:
-Alle Bodenabläufe (offene BA) und Skimmer in direkter Verohrung Kg 110 in einen "Filterkeller" in einen vernünftigen Vorfilter (Trommelfilter, EBF)
Das Wasser fließt dabei per Schwerkraft dort hinein. Du wirst mit ca. 2 BA und einem Skimmer ggf. glücklich werden können

-Trommelfilter oder EBF mit eingelegter UV-Röhre
-sieh mal hier  Trommler in Edeleisen für 1750. dritten 110KG- Einlauf kann man dort problemlos nachrüsten. Ausläufe würde ich auf 2x KG 125 oder 1x DN 200 ändern.

Entweder alte Stutzen abflexen, neuen auf Blechplatte vorschweißen lassen oder am Einlauf  z.B. einfach einen ABS- Folienflansch einsetzen.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ahl-fuer-koi-u-/266442588-138-2588?ref=search

Und da willst Du einen Screenmatic kaufen?

Jetzt kommt die Qual der Wahl. Stromfresserpumpe oder Luftheberprinzip.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-2-0.43097/
Wenn Du Dich (noch nicht) an den LH rantraust, musst Du so wie ich ersteinmal "normale Pumpen" einbauen und auf die erste Stromrechnung warten.

-Baue voraussschauend, wenn Du noch normale Pumpen einbauen möchtest.
-Hinter dem Trommler mit den z.B. 2x KG 125 Ausläufen etwas Platz lassen. Dort erstmal normale Pumpen hinstellen.
-später kann dort ggf. ein 2m tiefer "Sammelschacht für den Luftheber hin. Kann ein KG 400- Rohr sein, oder ein Schacht vom Profi aus PE oder aus GFK
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-tank-filteranlage-airlift-teichfilter.43223/

Die pumpen in eine "Helixkammer" oder noch eine zweite. GFK- Chemobehälter finde ich pers. Klasse. KG- Rohre kann man dort problemlos mit Epoxydharz und Glasfasern, Matte selber einkleben.

Rückläufe von der (letzten) Helixkammer in den Teich mind. genauso groß, wie die Summe der Einläufe in den Teich.
3x 110, 2x KG 125 oder 3x KG 125.

Das gleiche gilt für die Verbindung zwischen dem Vorfilter, LH- Sammelkammer (dort kann man auch eine Rohrpumpe erstmal einsetzen...), Helixkammern untereinander.
Es geht auch DN200/ KG 200. Kann man "easy" in GFK. Chemobehälter oder GFK-LH Sammelschacht einkleben.

So ganz grob.

NG- Stapelfilter:
-widersprechen neben der Filterabfolge vielen Prinzipien, die man bei Fischteich Heute beachten sollte:
-Filter nie gepumpt betreiben, Pumpe zumindest hinter den Grobfilter ("Dreckfräse!"
-In die Höhe pumpen vermeiden (Flowverlust, Energieverbrauch)
-Für kleine Teiche ohne oder mit wenig Fisch sind die NG- Filter OK. aber ein Filterturm verträgt max. 7,5 m³/h.....Du brauchst dann 4 Türmchen.
Mein Tip:

-Du hast zu schnell mit dem "Buddeln" angefangen. Passiert aber fast jeden hier.
Deshalb: 

-Ich würde Heutzutage eher mit dem Filter im Filterkeller anfangen, und dann den Teich bauen....

Ist doch sowieso gerade Frost.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Dez. 2014)

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung von Thorsten!

Ich kann dir nur aus meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Der erste kleine Teich war eine spontane Geschichte. Der zweite (Koi-) Teich war ein deutlich längerer Weg. Über die Wintermonate habe ich mich hier und anderweitig fast zu Tode gelesen. Bilder kopiert, Ideen gesammelt, Pläne gemacht, Pläne verworfen... Und als ich dann meine finale Lösung zu Papier gebracht hatte, wurde diese hier im Forum vorgestellt und zur Diskussion frei gegeben.

Den Teichbau habe ich in den jeweiligen Abschnitten dokumentiert, sozusagen in "Echtzeit". Dies war zwar während dem Bau noch etwas mehr Aufwand, aber der hat sich gelohnt. Viele Fragen konnten sofort beantwortet und einige Fehler gleich vermieden werden.

Einiges würde ich inzwischen anders machen, viel ist es aber nicht mehr. Obwohl... Eines würde ich ganz klar ändern! Die Größe! Mein ganz dicker Tipp: wenn du mit Koi planst, dann plane gleich so groß wie möglich! Vergess die Vorsätze, wie "nur eine Handvoll Koi..." oder "wenn sie größer werden, gebe ich sie ab...". Hast du die Teile erst mal im Gewässer gibt es kein Halten mehr. Du kommst an deine Kapazitätsgrenze und reizt sie aus. Versprochen!

Deshalb, Schaufel in die Hand, Loch graben, großes Loch graben, richtig großes Loch graben... Ich erwische mich auch schon bei den Gedankenspielen, wenn ich durch den Garten laufe... Im Kopf ist die Teicherweiterung bzw. der Plan dafür fast schon fertig. Wenn es nach mir geht, nehme ich 2016 den Spaten in die Hand. Bleibt noch ein Problem... Die Regierung! Aber um meine Holde zu überzeugen bleiben mir noch mindestens 12 Monate mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Tricks und Kniffen... Wie gesagt, ein Teichbau sollte gut überlegt und geplant sein. Von den Verhandlungen, über die Planungen, die Arbeiten, das erste Fischeeinsetzen bis zum finalen Genuß. (Der meist der Anfang der neuen Optimierungsarbeiten ist...).

So, dass war zu Thorstens technischen Tipps mal die emotionale Seite...

Grüße von einem, den die Sucht gepackt hat...

Holger


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Dez. 2014)

15m frei zu schwimmen ist manchmal ein gutes Argument.......
Ein große "Badeinsel mit Palme"  zu Ostern kann ja auch helfen..

Kann nur hoffen, dass aus unseren Fehlern und Vorschlägen gelernt wird.
Wenn mir einer vor drei Jahren meinen Text oben mal "hinter die Ohren" geschrieben hätte, wäre es Heute etwas besser.....

Nachtrag: auf kleinanzeigen sind mehrere Trommler drin. auch fertig mit Steuerung.
Die Qual der Wahl- aber alle funktionieren sicher.
Bei Gelhaar ist ein großer Selbstbautrommler für 1000 drin. Der Bedarf aber noch Ergänzungen wie Motor, Keilriemen, Steuerung...
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=19955

Um auf die Frage zu OASE- Filtern für einen Koiteich zurückzukommen:
Der OASE- Trommelfilter ist der einzige, mir bekannte vernünftige, funktionierende und wartungsarme OASE- Filter.
Die gibt es ab- und zu gebraucht.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Dez. 2014)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 15m frei zu schwimmen ist manchmal ein gutes Argument.......



Hervorragendes Argument!!! Leider fehlen mir die 15 Meter am Grundstück und meine Gattin lehnt es ab, das Wasser mit meinen Fischen zu "teilen"... Aber vielleicht ändern sich die Zeiten ja noch...


----------



## dizzzi (27. Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Tips. Das Loch hatte ich schon mal buddeln lassen, weil gerade ein kleiner Bagger zur Verfügung stand. Mit Schaufel in der Hand war ich zu faul für soein großes Loch. Da ich ja noch gestalten werde komme ich aber um das schaufeln nicht rum.
Im Frühjahr geht es dann weiter.

LG und einen guten Rutsch us Kölle

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun mit meinem Teichprojekt ein Stück weiter. 22.000 Liter sind rein gegangen. Ich habe mich für OASE-Technik Screenmatic36 mit EcoTwin 20000,Bitron C 110W und einem Skimmer entschieden. An Pflanzen habe ich erst mal ein paar Seerosen, __ Rohrkolben und noch weiteres kleines Grünzeug eingesetzt. Nachdem mir der Teichhändler, der auch die Folie gelegt hat, mein Wasser getestet hat, habe ich 6 Nasen, und 9 kleine Goldfische eingesetzt. Die scheinen sich sehr wohl zu fühlen, und ernähren sich vom Teich.
Ab und zu spendiere ich denen nach dem Feierabend ein paar Pinkys. Die Nasen kommen dann aus 180cm nach oben geschossen und schnappen nach den Pinkys. Das sieht echt toll aus. Ein paar __ Frösche haben sich auch schon angesiedelt. Um was für Frösche handelt es sich? Bisher quaken die nicht. Welche Fische laben sich eigentlich am Froschlaich? Die Population soll ja nicht zu groß werden im Frühjahr.

Nun überlege ich noch ein paar Edelkrebse (Sömmerlinge) einzusetzen. Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem __ Edelkrebs?

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja die Antworten auf meine Fragen.

Anbei ein paar Bilder...

Danke im voraus & LG


Udo


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2015)

Moin Udo
Sieht doch schon ganz nett aus.


dizzzi schrieb:


> Um was für __ Frösche handelt es sich?


Das linke sieht ganz nach __ Teichfrosch aus, bei rechten vermutlich auch oder aber eine kleine Kröte.


dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem __ Edelkrebs?


Da könnte zB @Patrick K weiterhelfen.

Zu viele Frösche werden es wohl eher nicht, da gibt es ab einer gewissen Menge nicht mehr genug Nahrung und Fressfeinde wie Goldfische und bald auftauchende Libellenlarven, sorgen auch für ein Gleichgewicht bei den Quappen. In ganz schlimmen Jahren kann es dir aber auch wie einigen hier im Forum gehen, wo schwärme von Quappen durch den Teich schwimmen


----------



## dizzzi (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal euer KnowHow. Ich habe folgendes Kurioses an meinem neuen Teich. Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir ein neuer __ Shubunkin im Teich aufgefallen. Ich weiß, dass ich 3 gekauft hatte, und auf ein mal war ein 4. Shubunkin (ca. 6cm) da! Der verhielt sich auch von Anfang an merkwürdig. Schwamm nicht mit den anderen. Zuerst fraß er auch.
Nach 2 Tagen stellte er das fressen ein, und nun ist er tot. Und seit heute, macht ein anderer __ Goldfisch Probleme. Er war beim fressen immer der erste, und der verfressenste. Doch seit heute frißt er nicht mehr. Alle anderen Fische verhalten sich normal. Wird jetzt das Wasser schon zu kalt, dass die Fische so langsam aber sicher alle das fressen einstellen?
Heute morgen hatten wir schon Frost.
Die Wasserqualität ist gut.  Noch zur Info. Gestern habe ich __ Edelkrebs (Sömmerlinge) eingesetzt. Darum habe ich erst mal den toten Shubunkin, im Teich gelassen. Da haben die schon mal was leckeres...

Hat einer von euch eine Idee?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2015)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Die Wasserqualität ist gut


Und wie sind die Werte?


dizzzi schrieb:


> Wird jetzt das Wasser schon zu kalt, dass die Fische so langsam aber sicher alle das fressen einstellen?





dizzzi schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich __ Edelkrebs (Sömmerlinge) eingesetzt.


Das könnte auch eine Ursache sein......


----------



## dizzzi (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo René,

aktuell nehme ich noch die Oase Sticks, und die ergaben folgende ca.Werte:
NO3  = 10
NO2 = 0
GH = 10
KH = 6
PH = 7
CL = 0

Wiso können kleine Edelkrebse eine Ursache sein, dass sich der "frechtste von allen!" sich auf einmal so merkwürdig verhält?

Fangen größere Fische früher an, deas fressen einzustellen? Meine Nasen halten sich auch merklich zurück, wenn ich den Fischen ein paar Pinkys spendiere. 
@All: Hat einer von euch ein Messgerät, welches er empfehlen kann, oder arbeiten alle mit Tropfen oder Sticks?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (5. Okt. 2015)

Hier ein update. Der __ Goldfisch, welcher sich ein paar Tage merkwürdig verhielt, schwimmt nun wieder mit den anderen. Und schnappt auch nach den letzten Pinkys für dieses Jahr. Die Nasen haben sich alle versteckt. Ich denke die richten ihr Winterquartier ein. Ist schon interessant was die Fische so treiben. Ich habe das Wasser mal gemessen. Hat noch 12 Grad. Von daher denke ich, wird es noch etwas dauern bis alle Goldfische in Winterurlaub gehen.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die __ Frösche sind weg. Ich denke im Winterquartier. Die Fische werden träge. Nun habe ich eine kleine Frage:
Ab wann schaltet ihr eure Filtertechnik aus?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2015)

Am Tage ist er noch an,  sofern die Luft Temperaturen über 8°C sind. Nachts sprich ab 18:00 bis morgens gegen 9:00 ist er aus.
Bioabteilung ist lehr und eingemotet,  läuft also wenn dann nur der Skimmer mit LH um die Blätter zu sammeln und der CSII.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2015)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ab wann schaltet ihr eure Filtertechnik aus?


Ich glaube im nächsten Monat.......wenn die Temperatur so dauerhaft unter 10 °C ist.

Oder anders. Wasserleitungen werden so in einer Tiefe von 1,20 m verlegt. Das Wasser kommt im Mittel so mit 10°C aus dem Kaltwasserhahn. Probiert es aus. Ist überall etwas +/-  anders. Daraus folgt das in einer Tiefe von 1,2 m eine Temperatur von 10 °C ist. 

Leider ist Wasser bei 4°C am schwersten. Somit fällt oberflächlich abgekühltes Wasser leider nach unten.

Das muss aber nicht noch beschleunigt werden. Also mach ich die Verwirblung durch die Pumpe aus, wenn ich von der Oberfläche mehr Kälte in das Wasser bringe.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die Fische es haben ruhiger angehen lassen, werden sie, obwohl das Wasser aktuell deutlich unter 10 Grad ist, wieder aktiver. Ist das der Sturm vor dem Winterschlaf? Die betteln sogar noch um Futter. Kriegen aber nichts mehr. Wie verhalten sich eure Fische aktuell?

LG

Dizzzi


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Dizzzi!
Im Sommer füttere ich nur jeden zweiten Tag und ab September jeden Tag, so lange bis sie nichts mehr wollen 8-6 Grad, dann bin ich mir sicher das die Fische gut über den Winter kommen.
EMS Energie- Mangel- Syndrom sollte dann nicht mehr zur Geltung kommen.

Ron!


----------



## dizzzi (29. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

normalerweise ist der November ja schon ziemlich verregnet, und Mitte des Monats, war auch mal kurz der Überlauf gefordert. Nun regnet es ab und zu mal, und der Masserspiegel sinkt trozdem. Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, hätte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Wasserspiegel im November ca. 3 cm innerhalb von 14 Tagen sinken kann. Verdunstet das Wasser auch durch starke Windböhen?

Habt Ihr so etwas auch schon beobachtet? 

Danke für Info & LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2015)

Ja Udo, Temperaturen um dem Taupunkt und ein leichter Wind und schon geht einiges an Wasser flöten.
Man sieht es dann auch schön wenn man sobald es dunkel ist mit der Taschenlampe über den Teich leuchtet.
Wird es dann über Nacht kalt hat morgens den Reif. Die Verdunstung kann man auch als Nebel im Herbst schön sehen.
Das ist dann das Kondensat was die Luft nicht mehr halten kann wenn die Temperatur sinkt.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Dez. 2015)

Was machen denn eure Fisch so zur Zeit. Meine denken anscheinend der Frühling kommt, bei dem warmen Wetter. Sogar die Nasen sind wieder voll aktiv...

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2015)

Meine sind ganz ruhig geworden die letzten drei Tage. Da geht nicht mehr viel.


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2015)

Hallo  Udo!
Die Teenager schwimmen abends sehr weit oben, und die Ausgewachsenen verhalten sich
gediegener.  .....halb so und so  ....würde ich sagen.

Ron!


----------



## dizzzi (8. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine kleine Frage an die Profis. Bisher nutze ich die Oase QuickStick zur Wasseranalyse. Im Internet finde ich nur sehr teure elektronische Geräte. Kennt ihr welche die auch bezahlbar sind? Oder anders gefragt. Wie ermittelt ihr eure Wasserwerte?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

Mit Teststreifen aus dem Baumarkt und einem Tröpfchentest für Sauerstoff.


----------



## dizzzi (10. Dez. 2015)

Frage an die Experten...Ich habe gehört, dass man die Phosless Filtersäulen mit Salzwasser regenerieren kann. Ist dem so? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Wenn ja, wie oft kann man die Filtersäulen regenerieren, bevor man neue kaufen muss.

Danke im voraus
&
LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (16. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor die __ Wasserpest bei mir im Teich anzusiedeln. Ob kanadische oder __ argentinische Wasserpest, weiß ich noch nicht. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der einen oder anderen Wasserpest gemacht? Die argentinische soll __ immergrün sein. Was vielleicht im Herbst und Winter ganz nett ist. Wann setzt man diese Pflanzen am besten in den Teich ein?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2015)

Sind beide __ immergrün,   aber nimm die argentinische __ Wasserpest. Da sind die Blätter enger und die Pflanze sieht nicht so schnell gerupft aus. Ist Geschmacksachse.


----------



## dizzzi (23. Dez. 2015)

Teichboden mit Kies abdecken? Die Frage habe ich mal mit einen Gartenteichhersteller besprochen. Er meinte es sei besser keinen Kies in den Teich einzufüllen, da darin sich auch schnell mal schnell Bakterien ansammeln können.  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr Kies zum abdecken von der Folien in euren Teich eingelassen?

Frohes Fest & LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2015)

Hi Udo!
Kein Kies, Sand grobkörnig und den gerademal 1-1,5 cm hoch, damit sich Bakterien dort absetzen/ansiedeln können und keine Fäulnis entsteht. Bei Kies lagert sich sehr viel Sediment ab oder Kot der Fische, alles in allen hast Du sehr schnell eine sich selbst aufbauende Dreckschicht im Teich, dann ist nur eine agressive Reinigung angesagt.
In der Regel hat sich diese Schicht schon seit etlichen Jahren bewehrt und ich kann sie getrost weiter empfehlen.

Ron!


----------



## dizzzi (2. Jan. 2016)

Hi Folks,

erst mal frohes neues Jahr.

Ich brauch mal euer KnowHow. Wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt Seerosen zu teilen und zu düngen? Habe im Internet nichts richtiges gefunden.
Düngekugeln habe ich schon mal gekauft. 

Wenn ich mir so meine Seerosen anschaue sieht es so aus, als wenn schon ein paar neue Blätter austreiben! Kann das echt sein?

LG

Udo


----------



## Flusi (2. Jan. 2016)

hallo,
das Thema wurde hier schon besprochen; der Beitrag #13 von Werner in: *AW: Seerosen - Botanisches, Systematisches, Arten, Sorten, Zucht usw. *
hat viele nützliche Info´s.
Bei uns hatten die Seerosen auch ganz viele neue Blätter; mal sehen, wie das morgen aussieht.
Dann fahren wir von unserer "Silvesterfeier-Flucht" wieder nach Hause.
LG Flusi


----------



## dizzzi (5. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten...Ich habe gehört, dass man die Phosless Filtersäulen mit Salzwasser regenerieren kann. Ist dem so? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> Wenn ja, wie oft kann man die Filtersäulen regenerieren, bevor man neue kaufen muss.
> 
> Danke im voraus
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
dies habe ich im Netz gefunden...


*Reinigung und Regeneration der Phosless Filtersäulen *

Die Filtersäulen sind mit einem Zeolithgemisch gefüllt, dass in den ersten 120 Tagen die beste Wirkung zeigt. Danach muss es in keinem Fall entsorgt werden, im Gegenteil, es kann regeneriert werden. Dies geht sehr einfach und ohne großen Aufwand. Dazu werden einfach die Säulen mit dem Gemisch entnommen und mit dem Gartenschlauch von Ablagerungen und Verschmutzungen befreit. Danach werden die gefüllten Gitterrohre über eine Nacht in Salzwasser ingelegt. Das Salz nimmt die schlechten Nährstoffe des Gemisches auf und das Zeolith gewinnt wieder an Wirkung. Am besten eignet sich Meersalz, da es kein Jod besitzt. (ca. 500g auf 50l). Dies Sollte in der Regel zweimal im Jahr gemacht werden, d.h. einmal im Frühling oder im Herbst und einmal im Sommer. Wird der Filter über den Winter abgeschaltet, sollten die Schwämme mit Teichwasser ausgewaschen – und danach getrocknet werden. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Säulen.

Ich denke ich werde das mal machen, und dann berichten..

LG

Udo


----------



## Micha61 (5. Feb. 2016)

Hi Udo,



dizzzi schrieb:


> Am besten eignet sich Meersalz,


nimm einfaches Speisesalz, ist billiger und funzt genau so.
Und nach der Salzbehandlung, sehr gründlich ausspülen !!!


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (5. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Kennt ihr welche die auch bezahlbar sind?


JBL Testkoffer, muss nicht der für Koi sein.
JBL ist etwas genauer als Tetra. Immer auf das MHD der Reagenzien achten, wenn abgelaufen entsorgen, liefern nur falsche Werte.
Um den ph Wert genauer zu messen, ist der ph Meter von Hanna sehr gut (leider etwas preisintensiv), aber die Investition lohnt sich!!
Auch sind die anderen Wassertest dieser Firma, um ein vielfaches besser.
Gerade die Checker (auch Eier genannt) liefern sehr gute Testergebnisse. Kannst Dir ja, immer mal eines, schenken lassen

LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (6. Feb. 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag, besorg Dir die Wasserwerte des Leitungswassers, von Deinem örtlichen Wasserversorger.
Solltest Du Dich, für Wassertest der Firma Hanna entscheiden, nimm als erstes die Test ph und KH. Dadurch emittelst Du den CO2 Gehalt recht genau !!
Die Ursache für Springen,Scheuern und Kiemenspülen (gerade bei Koi), müssen nicht unbedingt Krankheiten/__ Parasiten sein, ein zu niedriger CO2 Gehalt, löst dieses Verhalten auch aus.

Schönes WE
Micha


----------



## dizzzi (19. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe mal eine ganz dumme Frage: Da man diese Starterbakterien ja in jeden Frühjahr verwendet, habe ich vor einen etwas größeren Eimer zu kaufen. Habe die Starterbakterien eigentlich auch ein MHD? Sprich, es wäre dann doch besser nur die Menge zu kaufen, die man am Anfang der Saison braucht?

Mit welchen Starterkakterien habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

LG

Udo


----------



## Micha61 (19. Feb. 2016)

Moin Udo,



dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine ganz dumme Frage:


jibbet nicht



dizzzi schrieb:


> Habe die Starterbakterien eigentlich auch ein MHD?


ja



dizzzi schrieb:


> Sprich, es wäre dann doch besser nur die Menge zu kaufen, die man am Anfang der Saison braucht?


ja, aber sobald Du das Gebinde öffnest (bei flüssigen Bakks) und nur einen Teil verwendest, fängt der Rest an zu gammeln.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Mit welchen Starterkakterien habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


ich nehme die Oase Biokick Premium.
Sind 4 Ampullen, eine reicht für 10m³, haben ein langes MHD, da reicht eine Packung, 2 Jahre.

LG Micha


----------



## dizzzi (19. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag, besorg Dir die Wasserwerte des Leitungswassers, von Deinem örtlichen Wasserversorger.
> Solltest Du Dich, für Wassertest der Firma Hanna entscheiden, nimm als erstes die Test ph und KH. Dadurch emittelst Du den CO2 Gehalt recht genau !!
> Die Ursache für Springen,Scheuern und Kiemenspülen (gerade bei Koi), müssen nicht unbedingt Krankheiten/__ Parasiten sein, ein zu niedriger CO2 Gehalt, löst dieses Verhalten auch aus.
> 
> ...


Allo zusammen,

hier mal meine Wasserwerte:

 

Sind die Werte OK? Wie sind denn eure Werte?

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (19. Feb. 2016)

Hmmmm Udo,

mich würden diese Werte gar nicht interessieren. Mich persönlich interessiert nur:

-Gesamthärte
-Karbonathärte (hieraus lässt sich der Co2-Wert berechnen)
-Nitrit (Fischgift)
-Ammonium (in Abhängigkeit von Temperatur und PH entsteht Ammoniak=Fischgift)
-PH (wichtig für die Ammoniakberechnung)
-Temperatur (wichtig für die Ammoniakberechnung)


----------



## dizzzi (19. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hmmmm Udo,
> 
> mich würden diese Werte gar nicht interessieren. Mich persönlich interessiert nur:
> 
> ...


Hi Torsten,

die Werte die du genannt hast, kontrolliere ich auch regelmäßig. Das sind nur die Werte, die mir die Stadt Köln genannt hat, bzw. mir den Link dazu gegeben hat. Interessant finde ich das schon. Zumal man ja alle 2-3 Jahr mal deren Angaben kontrollieren kann. Dann sehen wir ja mal, wie es um unsere Wasserqualität steht.

Auch kann man ja mal kontrollieren, wie die Werte im ländlichen sind, gegen über einer Mio-Stadt. 

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (19. Feb. 2016)

Hi Udo,

Sorry, das hatte ich überlesen/übersehen....


----------



## dizzzi (20. Feb. 2016)

Bevor das Derby gegen Gladbach steigt, dachte ich mir heute morgen, dass es eine gute Idee ist, bei einem Koi-Dealer mal vorbeizuschauen, um mir ein paar schöne Fische anzuschauen. Ich war mit dem Dealer alleine, und wir haben uns ein bißchen unterhalten. 5 Fragen sind dann aber doch bei mir hängen geblieben, weil sie unbeantwortet blieben. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mal wieder euer KnowHow anzapfen:

1.) Wieso darf ein Koi-Teich keine Abstufungen haben? Und die Wände müssen steil (90 Grad) sein?
2.) Alle Goldfische müssen vorher raus, bevor man Koi's einsetzt!??? Ich kann davon ausgehen, dass im Sommer 50 Goldfische im Teich sind. OK ist doch mal schön, so am Anfang, wenn die Goldfische ein bisschen Trallala und Hoppsassa machen, dann fühlen die sich doch auch wohl. 
3.) Seine Koi's kommen alle aus Japan. OK-dachte ich mir, aber warum züchtet er keine selber und verkauft die dann? Darf er die dann nicht Koi's nennen? Ich meine wenn ich schon ganz viele Koi's habe, und ganz viele Becken. Und ein Koi-Dealer bin. Warum züchtet er nicht selber welche? Gewinnmaximierung wäre für mich ein unschlagbares Argument.
4.) Koi's ab 25 cm haben gute Chancen nicht vom __ Fischreiher geschnappt zu werden! Ich glaube ihr habt hier von euren Erfahrungen mal was anderes berichtet.
5.) Koi's 3 Wochen im Sommer nicht füttern ist kein Problem. Ist dem so? Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich mir erst Koi's zulegen will, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wieso darf ein Koi-Teich keine Abstufungen haben?


Das ist Quatsch. 



dizzzi schrieb:


> Alle Goldfische müssen vorher raus, bevor man Koi's einsetzt!?


Da sollte man einfach vorsichtig sein. Es geht darum das die Koi die Bakterienstämme möglicher Weise nicht vertragen und krank werden.



dizzzi schrieb:


> aber warum züchtet er keine selber und verkauft die dann? Darf er die dann nicht Koi's nennen?


Die Elterntiere mit denen man schöne Koi züchten kann die den marktüblichen Varietäten entsprechen sind fast alle im Besitz japanischer Züchter. Es gibt aber Versuche es auch in Europa hin zu bekommen.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's ab 25 cm haben gute Chancen nicht vom __ Fischreiher geschnappt zu werden!


Die __ Reiher picken die Fische dann an und hinterlassen unschöne Fleischwunden wenn man Pech hat.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's 3 Wochen im Sommer nicht füttern ist kein Problem.


Kann ich mir vorstellen, da es im Winter auch geht. Allerdings sind die Fische im Sommer viel aktiver und verbrauchen Energie schneller.


----------



## tosa (20. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi-Dealer


wo warst du?



dizzzi schrieb:


> Wieso darf ein Koi-Teich keine Abstufungen haben? Und die Wände müssen steil (90 Grad) sein?


den Fischen ist das egal, der __ Reiher hat ne bessere Zugangsmöglichkeit. Wichtig ist nur das auch diese Abstufungen durchflutet werden und somit der Dreck zu den Bodenabläufen kommt.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Alle Goldfische müssen vorher raus, bevor man Koi's einsetzt!???


Goldfische verbreiten im Teich Unruhe, das mögen die Koi nicht so richtig. Der bakterielle Druck ist eigentlich immer nur bei Neuankömmlingen vorhanden, von daher sollte man diesbezüglich etwas vorsichtiger sein und die Fische die ersten Wochen intensiver betrachten. Aber auch wir hatten Goldfische und Koi, inzwischen durften die Goldfische ein neues Zuhause beziehen. Unruhe war immer im Teich vorhanden...



dizzzi schrieb:


> Seine Koi's kommen alle aus Japan. OK-dachte ich mir, aber warum züchtet er keine selber und verkauft die dann? Darf er die dann nicht Koi's nennen? Ich meine wenn ich schon ganz viele Koi's habe, und ganz viele Becken. Und ein Koi-Dealer bin. Warum züchtet er nicht selber welche? Gewinnmaximierung wäre für mich ein unschlagbares Argument.


Koizucht macht keinen Sinn. Für ein paar anständige Koi werden zigtausend Babykoi umgebracht. Die Selektionen finden teilweise wöchentlich statt und es werden immer weniger im Becken. Hochwertige Koi bedürfen einerseits der Elterntiere, die man aber auch in Japan für entsprechendes Geld teilweise kaufen kann, aber auch sehr viel Erfahrung. Koilaich neigt sehr schnell zur Verpilzung.

Die Versuche in Deutschland und Europa Koi zu züchten sind auf dem Weg, aber auch dabei sollte man vorsichtig sein, oftmals werden nur sehr junge Koi importiert und gehältert die aus Japan kommen, und diese werden dann durchaus mal als eigene Zucht verkauft. Der eine als angeblich groß gekaufte Japankoi, der andere als seine eigene Zucht.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's ab 25 cm haben gute Chancen nicht vom __ Fischreiher geschnappt zu werden!


Blödsinn, hat Florian schon zutreffend beantwortet!



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's 3 Wochen im Sommer nicht füttern ist kein Problem. Ist dem so?


Und was soll das bringen? Mal ne Futterpause von einem Tag, o.k., ab Unterschreitung von gewissen Temperaturen nicht mehr füttern, ok, aber die 3 Wochen im Sommer verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Petta (20. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da sollte man einfach vorsichtig sein. Es geht darum das die Koi die Bakterienstämme möglicher Weise nicht vertragen und krank werden.



Hallo,
wir haben seit ca. 13 Jahren Koi und Goldfische im Teich und alle erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit..........


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2016)

Das mit den Koi im Sommer 3 Wochen nicht Füttern, bezieht sich bestimmt auf das Problem wenn man in den Urlaub fährt.
Und in dem Fall kein Problem für die Fische.


----------



## Micha61 (20. Feb. 2016)

Hi Udo,



tosa schrieb:


> Mich persönlich interessiert nur:
> 
> -Gesamthärte
> -Karbonathärte (hieraus lässt sich der Co2-Wert berechnen)
> ...


stimme ich zu !!!


Micha61 schrieb:


> besorg Dir die Wasserwerte des Leitungswassers, von Deinem örtlichen Wasserversorger.


ich wollt es so verstanden wissen, das er einen Referenzwert hat.



dizzzi schrieb:


> die Werte die du genannt hast, kontrolliere ich auch regelmäßig.


mit was ??



dizzzi schrieb:


> Auch kann man ja mal kontrollieren, wie die Werte im ländlichen sind, gegen über einer Mio-Stadt


viel wichtiger sollte sein, wie sind die Werte bei Dir vor Ort!!!



dizzzi schrieb:


> Wieso darf ein Koi-Teich keine Abstufungen haben?


wüsst ich auch gerne



dizzzi schrieb:


> Und die Wände müssen steil (90 Grad) sein?


warum ??
Hab ich zwar selber so bauen lassen (vor 10 Jahren), würde es heute, anders machen (lassen)



dizzzi schrieb:


> Alle Goldfische müssen vorher raus, bevor man Koi's einsetzt!??


selber gesehen, Koiteich mit schönen rotem GOLDI, zwar nur einer, aber ein Prachtexemplar !!!
Beachten sollte man unbedingt, die unterschiedlichen Futteransprüche der jeweiligen Arten !!
Ebenso, die Pellettgröße!



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's 3 Wochen im Sommer nicht füttern ist kein Problem. Ist dem so?


nein
Kommt aber, auf die Umstände an.
Dein Fütterungsverhalten (das Jahr über), welches Futter verwendest Du, die Filteranlage und und und.
Also im Sommer, eine Futterpause von 2 Wochen, ist für Koi sicher kein Problem.
Dem Filter, wird`s gefallen!


LG Micha


----------



## der_odo (20. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Also im Sommer, eine Futterpause von 2 Wochen, ist für Koi sicher kein Problem.



Hallo,

dann solltest du aber auch wenigstens die Hälfte der Zeit eine Pause einlegen, sozusagen als Ausgleich. Ist sicher auch kein Problem.
Die meisten Koiteiche sind "zu klein", sodass die Koi nicht genügend eigene Nahrung finden und auf Zufütterung angewiesen sind.

Im Sommer, also zwischen 21-25°C, sollte man die Koi nicht hungern lassen, da in der Zeit der Stoffwechsel am höchsten ist.
In der Natur fressen die Karpfen auch täglich und koten alles binnen weniger Tage wieder aus. Dann sollte oben gleich wieder etwas "nachgestopft" werden.
Bei einem __ Hecht, der alle paar Tage mal einen Fisch fängt ist das etwas anderes...

An warmen Tagen schmeiße ich täglich 180g Futter ins Wasser und die Meute bettelt immer noch. Dann kann ich doch nicht 2 Wochen Pause machen.
Dieses Jahr werden es bestimmt wieder ein paar Gramm mehr, nach der Futtertabelle.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Feb. 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. Also ich werde erst mal meine Goldfische weiter beobachten, und mal schauen, ob es mit den Nachwuchs klappt. Sprich die Goldfische fühlen sich wohl.
Und dann schauen wir mal.

Vielleicht ist ja auch einer im Großraum Köln, und will ein paar kleinere Koi's los werden, um Übersatz zu vermeiden. Kaufen werde ich erst mal nicht, da seit ein paar Tagen wieder die 30-40 __ Fischreiher auf einem Feld in der Nähe da sind. Mal sehen ob ich auch weiterhin unverschont bleibe.

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ch habe mal eine ganz dumme Frage: Da man diese Starterbakterien ja in jeden Frühjahr verwendet, habe ich vor einen etwas größeren Eimer zu kaufen.


Ich meine das es nicht nötig ist jedes Frühjahr irgend  welche Starterbakterien zu kaufen. Die Bakterien aus dem Ersten mal sitzen auch überall auf den Steinen Pflanzen und im Teichwasser. Die überwintern ganz brav im Teich und mit der ersten Pumpenbewegung wird dein Filter neu geimpft.

Fische haben kein Problem damit mal 3 Wochen nix zu fressen zu bekommen, wenn sie Gesund sind.
Meine Fische im Aquarium müssen da auch jedes Jahr ein, zwei mal durch. Ist in der Natur auch so das schon mal eine Zeit lang eine Nahrungsknappheit besteht.

In einem Koipool ohne weitere Natur und bei den hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten die in dem Wasser zum teil angestrebt werden, mag es Sinnvoll sein regelmäßiger zu füttern. Überleben werden Sie das aber auch.

Wenn Sie in einer naturnahen Umgebung leben. Die Besatzdichte gering ist. Jede Menge Pflanzen und anderes Getier im Teich ist, dann ist es gar kein Problem. 

Ich kenne Teiche in denen nie gefüttert wird. Die ohne Pflanzen als Betonbecken gebaut sind. Als Löschwasserreseve  bei Industrieanlagen im Außenbereich. 
Wenn die vorhandenen Trinkwasserleitungen im Brandfall  nicht außreichen groß sind um das nötige Löschwasserreseve für den Brandfall zu bringen werden die gebaut. Besonders bei Erweiterungen  der Betriebsanlagen. Die Hängen an der Dachentwässerung  und werden mittels Schwimmerventil nötigenfalls auch im Sommer auf ein Mindestniveau (Löschwasserreserve) gehalten.  In solchen grünen Pötten habe ich schon Karpfen, Goldfische und Koikarpfen gesehen. Futter ist da wohl das Laub was rein weht.  Die Algen die wachsen und irgendwann vielleicht mal das Brötchen das ein Mitarbeiter über den 2m Zaun wirft.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wo warst du?


Hi Tortsen,

ich war in der Voreifel. Ist jemand, der wohl sein Hobby, gemeinsam mit seiner Frau, zum Hobby gemacht hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er genau weiß, was für die Fische gut ist, aber Filtermäßig fand ich den schon nicht so prickelnd. Wenn man zu einem Koi-Filter rät, sollte man schon ein bisschen die Parameter abfragen, wo denn letztendlich der Koi-Teich angelegt werden soll, oder was bereits vorhanden ist. Vielleicht war er aber auch ein Vertriebler einer ganz bestimmten Marke.

Und jetzt noch mal zur Vermehrung. Frage an alle Koi-Halter. Vermehren sich eure Koi's nicht? Weil, wenn doch, verstehe ich das Zuchtproblem in Europa nicht. Wenn nein, dann kann es doch eigentlich kar nicht zu einem Überbesatz kommen.

LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (21. Feb. 2016)

Moin Udo.
Klar vermehren sich unsere Koi. Ich habe extra einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass er alle NZ wegmopst.

Die Japaner züchten und selektieren schon seid ewig langer Zeit und wissen schon nach kurzer Zeit, welcher Koi Potential hat und welcher nicht. Dieses Wissen hat keiner sonst.
Zuchttiere von den Meistern kauft man auch nicht mal so eben. Entweder werden die gar nicht verkauft oder man muss mehrere 10.000 Euro hinblättern. 
Euro-NZ bekommt man natürlich auch, aber die sind nicht so groß und so schön gefärbt. 
Israelische Koi sind schon besser, sind aber eher verpöhnt...


----------



## troll20 (21. Feb. 2016)

Mein Udo,
Vermehren tun sich die Bisher zwar nicht ganz so viel wie Goldfische aber ähnlich. Das liegt daran das sie zum Ablaichen gern ein weichen Untergrund der nicht so tief ist möchten. Darum legen Koihalter gern Laichbürsten ein. Dann müssen die Temperatur und Wasserwerte passen und schon geht es ab wie bei den irren.
Danach werden vom Koihalter im Normalfall die Bürsten entfernt um halt den Überbesatz zu vermeiden. Die meisten haben auch gar nicht die Möglichkeit der Aufzucht in mehreren Extrabecken.
Der nächste Punkt ist das der Laich welcher nicht mit den Bürsten entfernt wurde, von den Koi oder der Filteranlage gefressen wird.
Darum setzen meist Züchter ausgesucht Fische für fischeln in ein spezielles Becken. 
Für Fragen rund um die Aufzucht kannst du dir mal die Videos von RolandO anschauen. 
Da gibt es aber auch viele andere und oft gehen die Meinungen auch dort weit auseinander.


----------



## tosa (21. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ch war in der Voreifel. Ist jemand, der wohl sein Hobby, gemeinsam mit seiner Frau, zum Hobby gemacht hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er genau weiß, was für die Fische gut ist, aber Filtermäßig fand ich den schon nicht so prickelnd.



das ist das schlimme. Viele machen sich mit ihrem Hobby selbständig. Meistens bleibt dabei auch das Wissen auf der Strecke, leider. Und wenn du in seinen Becken die Filter nicht so prickelnd fandest sollte dir bereits klar sein das hier genau das Wissen zu fehlt. Irgendwelche Produktschulungen von Herstellern dienen nur dem Zweck die Verkaufszahlen zu steigern, weniger sinnvolle Produkte von anderen Herstellern zu empfehlen. Wenn dann dort das Wissen her kommt und sich nicht weiter belesen, informiert etc. wird, dann ist das schon nicht sinnvoll.

Und ja, die Koi vermehren sich, nur wie schon beschrieben kommt dabei zu 99,999999% nichts sinnvolles bei raus. Von daher versucht man das zu verhindern. Viele denken auch das Koi eine Geldanlage sind. Ja, das sind sie, ich zahle viel Geld beim Händler, kriege aber selbst wenn die gewachsen sind nicht mehr als 1-2 Euro pro cm raus. Jungfische aus den eigenen Nachzuchten bekommst du oft bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder in diversen Foren als Geschenk. Also warum sollte ich mir das antun. 

Wenn die Koi laichen liegen die Laichbürsten drin. Damit erwische ich ca. 70-80% des Laichs. Dieser wird vernichtet. Da nach dem Laichen die Wasserwerte eh platt sind, wird ein Wasserwechsel über mehrere Tage gemacht und es gibt 2 Wochen nichts zu fressen, dann sind die restlichen auch alle weg. Bis auf 1x hat das bisher gut geklappt.


----------



## der_odo (21. Feb. 2016)

Hi,
bei kleinanzeigen ist einer im Raum Hannover, der jedes Jahr aufgrund von "Umbauarbeiten" diverse Japan- Koi verkauft. Schöne Tiere sind dabei, groß und farbenprächtig. Das angegebene Alter muss man glauben.
Ich gehe lieber zu meinem Händler in Hannover. Dort zahle ich zwar mehr für ähnliche Qualität wie bei dem Privatmann bei Kleinanzeigen, aber da weiß man, dass man dem vertrauen kann.


----------



## Max (21. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei kleinanzeigen ist einer im Raum Hannover, der jedes Jahr aufgrund von "Umbauarbeiten" diverse Japan- Koi verkauft.


Hallo Christian,
meinst du hier den Herrn in der Nähe des Steinhuder Meeres? Der ist tatsächlich ständig am Umbauen. Über ihn bin ich an den Koi-Händler und Teichbauer meines Vertrauens geraten.
Der Herr importiert (wie diverse andere auch) direkt aus Japan. Ich habe bei ihm auch schon drei Fische gekauft, ohne Probleme. Die haben sich prächtig entwickelt.
Gruß
Max


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei kleinanzeigen ist einer im Raum Hannover, der jedes Jahr aufgrund von "Umbauarbeiten" diverse Japan- Koi verkauft. Schöne Tiere sind dabei, groß und farbenprächtig. Das angegebene Alter muss man glauben.
> Ich gehe lieber zu meinem Händler in Hannover. *Dort zahle ich zwar mehr für ähnliche Qualität wie bei dem Privatmann bei Kleinanzeigen, aber da weiß man, dass man dem vertrauen kann*.



Das Alter musst du bei einem Händler auch glauben 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man einen schlecht gewachsenen Yonsai von einem Nisai unterscheiden kann 
Man muss einfach das glauben was man erzählt bekommt.


----------



## tosa (21. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man einen schlecht gewachsenen Yonsai von einem Nisai unterscheiden kann



geht schon, aber das können wirklich nur die erfahrenen Profis.


----------



## der_odo (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Max,
ja den meine ich. Jedes Jahr inseriert er mehrere richtig schöne Koi, die ich nicht einfach so  abgeben würde.

Welchen Händler hat er dir empfohlen?


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Feb. 2016)

Da geb ich dir recht Torsten
Das hätte ich anderst formulieren sollen


----------



## Max (21. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Welchen Händler hat er dir empfohlen?


Es ging bei der Empfehlung als erstes um unseren Teichbau vor drei Jahren. Den hat ein kleiner Familienbetrieb aus Salzkotten dann gemacht. Bei meinem kranken Rücken wollte (konnte) ich nicht selbst buddeln als wir von 8000 auf 24000 Liter erweitert haben. 
Gruß
Max


----------



## dizzzi (26. Feb. 2016)

Hi Folks,

ich möchte noch mal das Thema "Starterbakterien" aufgreifen. 
Frage an die Experten:
"Wer verwendet Starterbakterien und wer verzichtet schon seit Jahren darauf und hat welche Erfahrungen gemacht?"
Da ich noch sehr wenig Pfanzen und Steine im Teich habe, denke ich, dass ich dieses Jahr noch einmal welche verwenden werde. Aber wenn es totaler Humbug ist, lass ich es sein.

Danke im voraus
&
LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
Auch wenn der Teich neu ist, werden eigentlich keine Bakterien benötigt,  es sei denn du setzt gleich 10 große Koi oder 20 Goldfische in den Teich und fütterst wie blöde.
Ich habe meinen Filter 3Wochen lauden lassen und habe dann 6 kleine Koi eingesetzt. Bei 21.000l Wasser + Pflanzen kommt es trotz Fütterung nicht zu einem Nititpeak.
Der Filter setzt automatisch den Bakterienstamm an und bevor der Peak kommt.
Im Aquarium schließe ich den Filter an, packe eine Portion Futter ins Becken, damit sich überhaupt Bakterien bilden und vermehren können und setzte nach 4 Wochen nach dem Nititpeak Fische ins Becken.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Im Aquarium schließe ich den Filter an, packe eine Portion Futter ins Becken, damit sich überhaupt Bakterien bilden und vermehren können und setzte nach 4 Wochen nach dem Nititpeak Fische ins Becken.


Da ich einige Becken habe hänge ich bei einer Neueinrichtung einfach einen Filter um. Nehme das Wasser welches zum Wasserwechsel einem Becken entnehme und fülle den Rest mit Frischwasser auf. Fische kommen ins Becken, wenn die Temperatur erreicht ist und die Frischwasserblasen weg sind. Das ganze seid fast 45 Jahren so.  Probleme mit Nitritpeak habe ich so noch nicht gehabt. Oder ich nehme den Kies, welcher nur grob durch gewaschen wurde aus einem eingefahrenen Becken. Mit einem gebrauchten Filter. Hatte vor ca. 20 Jahren bis zu 15 Becken am laufen.

"Nitritpeak, gibt es gefühlt erst seit 10 Jahren". Zuvor hat sich da fast keiner einen Kopf zu gemacht. Da wurde Aquasafe an Neulinge verkauft und am nächsten Tag dann die ersten Fische. Gut, es wurde immer erst auf einen geringen Besatz hin gewiesen.
Fakt ist wohl das bei einer frisch Einrichtung ohne eingefahrenen Materialien im Aquarium das ganze mit Vorsicht ausgeführt werden sollte. Und gewartet werden sollte bis sich die Bakterien gebildet haben.
Bei Nutzung von Kies und Filter aus einem alten Becken ist der Bakterienrasen auch zur Nitritverwertuung da.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Teichwasser und den Bakterien auf dem Bodengrund. Ein Filter im Frühjahr zu impfen sehe ich als unnötig an. Die Bakterien sind schon im Wasser.


----------



## Haggard (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Udo ,
wie haben sich Deine Edelkrebse entwickelt ?
Wie hast Du Deine Filtertechnik verbaut ?
Hast Du klares Wasser ?


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2016)

Haggard schrieb:


> Hallo Udo ,
> wie haben sich Deine Edelkrebse entwickelt ?
> Wie hast Du Deine Filtertechnik verbaut ?
> Hast Du klares Wasser ?


Hallo,

die __ Edelkrebs habe ich nicht mehr gesehen. Waren Sömmerlinge und noch sehr klein. Das hatte der Händler aber auch so vorher gesagt. In ca. 1 Jahr sollte man die mal sehen können...
Was meinst du mit "Wie hast du deine Filtertechnick verbaut?" Der OASE SM36 steht ca. 3Meter vom Teich entfernt, und ist hinter einer Holzkiste versteckt.
Pumpe habe ich auch im Winter im Wasser gelassen, aber ausgeschaltet. Skimmer ist auch tiefer gesetzt worden, und im Wasser verblieben. Ende des Jahres hole ich die Teile aber mal, um diese zu reinigen.
Das Wasser ist sehr sauber und sehr klar. Wie der Filter mit dem Teich in den nächsten Jahren klar kommt, hängt wohl stark davon ab, wie sehr die Goldfische Tralla und Hoppsasa machen.

LG

Udo


----------



## Haggard (27. Feb. 2016)

Moin Moin ,
ah , also hast Du alles als Pumpversion verbaut. Das wollte ich wissen.
Ich bin schon gut 1,5 Jahre am Planen und hoffe endlich dieses Jahr mit dem Bau beginnen zu können.
Trotz des super Forums hier , bin ich immer noch nicht 100% sicher , wie ich die Filterung bauen soll 

Hast Du schon mal versucht im Dunkeln mit einer Taschenlampe die flachen Bereiche abzusuchen ? Wenn Du Glück hast entdeckst Du dann ein Krebslein 
Viel Vergnügen und Spaß mit Deinem Teich


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2016)

Haggard schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ah , also hast Du alles als Pumpversion verbaut. Das wollte ich wissen.
> Ich bin schon gut 1,5 Jahre am Planen und hoffe endlich dieses Jahr mit dem Bau beginnen zu können.
> Trotz des super Forums hier , bin ich immer noch nicht 100% sicher , wie ich die Filterung bauen soll
> ...


Das werde ich mal im Frühling oder Sommer mal machen. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich welche gesehen habe.


----------



## dizzzi (9. März 2016)

Hi Folks,

Ich habe habe vor an dem ersten etwas wärmeren Wochenende meinen Bachlauf anzulegen. Grobplanum ist bereits vorhanden. Nun habe ich einige große EDPM-Folienstücke übrig, die ich verwenden möchte. Empfiehlt es sich die Stücke miteinander, überlappend zu verkleben? Wenn kleben angesagt ist. Habt ihr eine Alternative zum O..E-Kleber für mich, oder ist der O..e-Kleber der beste?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. März 2016)

...ach ja, dann noch eine kleine Frage. Ich suche schöne Pflanzen, die sich in ca. 10cm Wassertiefe wohl fühlen, nicht allzu hoch wachsen (ca. 10-15cm) und die Teichfolie abdecken.

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Micha61 (10. März 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Alternative zum O..E-Kleber


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Forte-A...646587?hash=item19eaa1ad3b:g:pnMAAOSwA4dWNzKM


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Sorry...diese Kartuschen sind vor allem "Dichtmasse".
Diese klebt zwar etwas, aber nicht sinnvoll auf EPDM.

Wer das nicht glaubt, kann auch gerne versuchen mit Fix & Seal, Sikaflex etc.... ein Loch im Fahrradschlauch zu flicken.

Zum verkleben von EPDM gibt es:

-Reiniger
-Primer
-doppelseitig klebendes Butylkautschukband
-einseitig klebendes "Nahtabdeckband"

Bei mir habe ich im Teich eine Naht an EPDM so verklebt. Mit der Folie über geaplan.de gekauft.

mit polymer- "Kleber" oder Dichtmittel habe ich nur Falten etc. fixiert. Diese Nähte ließen sich aber auch wieder auseinanderziehen....weil das Dichtmittel nicht EPDM klebt!


----------



## Micha61 (10. März 2016)

Sorry für die Fehlmeldung

Danke Thorsten, wieder was gelernt
Ich hatte dies, zum kleben der Ufermatte auf der Folie verwendet, bisher ( 4Jahre) hält´s.


LG Micha


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Zum fixieren von Ufermatte, Falten, Verbundmatte zum Vermörteln und eindichten von Flanschen ist Sikaflex 221 etc.. sehr gut.
Falls sich im Teich etwas setzt und die Falten Last bekommen, zieht es das Dichtmittel (Kleber will ich gar nicht sagen) von der Folie ab oder reißt in sich selber.
Folie bleibt heil.

Man kann natürlich immer versuchen Folienstücken im Teich mit diesen Dichtmitteln zu kleben, muss aber mit Konsequenzen rechnen...

Dazu sind doch Foren gedacht- Erfahrungen austauschen.


----------



## dizzzi (10. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sorry...diese Kartuschen sind vor allem "Dichtmasse".
> -doppelseitig klebendes Butylkautschukband


Hi Thorsten,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke doppelseitig klebendes Butylkautschukband ist, genau das, was ich brauche, um meine Reststücke übereinander lappend zu fixieren. Mit diesen EDPM-Klebekartuschen habe ich auch keine so gute Erfahrung gehabt. Sollte sogar unter Wasser kleben. An einer Stelle habe ich es dann mal versucht. Gepappt hat  es. Aber nicht geklebt.

Danke an alle Hinweisgeber.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (12. März 2016)

Hi Folks,

ich habe da noch eine generelle Frage zum Thema "Wasserwechsel". Wann und wie oft führt Ihr einen Wasserwechsel durch? Regelmäßig oder nur bei Bedarf, wenn die Wasserwerte nicht in Ordnung sind?

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (12. März 2016)

Hi Udo,

Regelmäßig 1x die Woche Ca. 10%.


----------



## dizzzi (12. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> Regelmäßig 1x die Woche Ca. 10%.


Hi Tosa,

jede Woche ca. 15.000 Liter. Wahnsinn...

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (12. März 2016)

Jepp, 

Das ist der Wert für koiteiche.

Aber ich kann diesbezüglich nen Brunnen nutzen, das macht es für mich Finanz. Einfacher. Dazu muss ich eh das Spülwasser der Filteranlage, das verdunstete Wasser im Sommer etc nachfüllen.


----------



## Micha61 (12. März 2016)

Hi Udo,



tosa schrieb:


> Regelmäßig 1x die Woche Ca. 10%


halte ich ebenso.
Hauptsächlich zum Gießen, sonst freut es die Rohre der Kanalisation

Schönes WE
Micha


----------



## Rhabanus (12. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber ich kann diesbezüglich nen Brunnen nutzen, das macht es für mich Finanz. Einfacher. Dazu muss ich eh das Spülwasser der Filteranlage, das verdunstete Wasser im Sommer etc nachfüllen.


Hi Torsten, sag mal, wie sehen deine Nitratwerte aus? Bei meinem Brunnenwasser hatte ich mit den NG Stäbchen Nitrat 250 gemessen (vom Wasserwerk sind 50mg/l erlaubt und bei uns ist wohl nur 0,5mg/l drin). Das war auch der Grund, dass Frank von Lifra mir empfahl, auf Stadtwasser für den Teich (inkl. Nachfüllungen) umzuschwenken. Bei dem hohen Nährstoffgehalt gibts sonst keine "Klarwassergarantie". Ich wundere mich nur, weil unsere Brunnen ja fast auf die gleichen Quellen zugreifen und ich deinen Teich als klar in Erinnerung habe von der letzten Besichtigung...
Gruss
Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wann und wie oft führt Ihr einen Wasserwechsel durch?


Immer wenn es Regnet. Dachfläche ca. 60 m². Nicht direkt sondern mit schrägem Sieb eines Regensammler
http://pictures.wovodo.de/id/4058/popup/T33_Schnitt_Anschluesse_braun.jpg

Würde aber das nächste mal den bisschen teuren mit Edelstahlsieb nehmen
http://www.oeko-shopping.de/product_info.php/info/p519_Filter-T-50-grau.html


----------



## Micha61 (13. März 2016)

Moin Totto,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Immer wenn es Regnet. Dachfläche ca. 60 m²


hättest Du die Möglichkeit, z.Bsp. nach einer längeren Trockenperiode, die Werte des Regenwassers zu Messen ?

LG Micha


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> hättest Du die Möglichkeit, z.Bsp. nach einer längeren Trockenperiode, die Werte des Regenwassers zu Messen ?


Im Teich oder einfach nur das Wasser.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2016)

Hallo Micha!

Ich fülle meinen Teich auch hauptsächlich mit Regenwasser nach, ich habe eine Zisterne mit 6500 Liter Inhalt. Im letzten Jahr habe ich ungefähr 30 m³ Regenwasser nachgefüllt. Die Werte GH, KH,PH waren immer im grünen Bereich,( mit Teststreifen gemessen im Teich). Ich konnte auch keine Algenentwicklung durch Nährstoffeintrag feststellen.

Allerdings sollten keine Kupferrinnen und Kupferfallrohre verbaut sein. (bekommt den Pflanzen nicht).Ich denke für Fische wird es auch nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

Ich habe in meinem Bachlauf/Graben vor dem Teich Kalksteinschotter, Roland hat seinen Betonpanzer. Da sind die Werte GH, KH,PH kein Problem. Mein Teich läuft häufig über. Denke mal das bringt mehr für die Wasserqualität als mach ein hochwertiger Filter. Gut bei mir kommt hinterm Teich in Fliesrichtung des Wassers nur noch Wiese und Feld. Das kann nicht jeder, das ist mir klar.
Im Sommer muss ich ab und zu aus dem Brunnen nachfüllen......da kommt dann hartes Wasser.


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hi Torsten, sag mal, wie sehen deine Nitratwerte aus? Bei meinem Brunnenwasser hatte ich mit den NG Stäbchen Nitrat 250 gemessen



Hallo Michael,
keine Ahnung, diesen wert habe ich nie gemessen, insbesondere da ja bei mir auch im Teich das Nitrit durch die Biologie in Nitrat umgewandelt wird. Nitrat ist bei der Fischhaltung ein untergeordneter Wert.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur, weil unsere Brunnen ja fast auf die gleichen Quellen zugreifen und ich deinen Teich als klar in Erinnerung habe von der letzten Besichtigung...



klar ist der Teich, aber auch der UV-Leistung geschuldet, ich denke mal das er das bei dir meint, weniger UV-Leistung, weniger Unterhaltskosten, dafür aber das Risiko bei hohem Nitratgehalt das die Schwebealgen blühen. Die Brunnen von uns liegen zwar nur ein paar Kilometer auseinander, aber selbst ein paar Häuser weiter ist z.b. der Brunnen nicht nutzbar da dort eine Salzlinse ist. So unterschiedlich kann es sein....


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Immer wenn es Regnet. Dachfläche ca. 60 m². Nicht direkt sondern mit schrägem Sieb eines Regensammler
> http://pictures.wovodo.de/id/4058/popup/T33_Schnitt_Anschluesse_braun.jpg
> 
> Würde aber das nächste mal den bisschen teuren mit Edelstahlsieb nehmen
> http://www.oeko-shopping.de/product_info.php/info/p519_Filter-T-50-grau.html



Hi Totto,
ah ja, interessant, filtert der auch den Feinstaub, die Russpartikel, Schwermetalle etc. welche aus der Luft auf den Dachflächen landen, sich in Regenwolken anreichern etc. heraus?

Ganz ehrlich für einen Schwimmteich o.k., für einen Fischteich ein NoGo.

Messe mal direkt dein Regenwasser auf PH, Kupfer, Eisen etc. Nitrit/Nitrat/KH/GH sind dabei egal.... und das mit einem Tröpfchentest. Und bitte nicht den Spruch, mache ich schon seit Jahren....

Ich hatte das mal gemacht und als Reaktion innerhalb von Minuten die Dachrinne vom Teich demontiert.

Wir wohnen schon sehr ländlich, aber ganz offensichtlich kriege ich den Dreck der Grossstädte als sauren Regen abgekippt. Tauros Diagnostik schickte mir eine vollkommen schreckliche Wasserauswertung zurück. 
Inhaltsstoffe waren:
Eisen, Kupfer, Nitrat, Blüttenpollen, Russ, Arsen etc. in nicht unerheblichen Mengen, die nächste Großstadt wäre Potsdam mit 20km Entfernung und Berlin mit 25km Entfernung.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Inhaltsstoffe waren, Eisen, Kupfer, Nitrat, Blüttenpollen, Russ, Arsen etc. in nicht unerheblichen Mengen, die nächste Großstadt wäre Potsdam mit 20km Entfernung und Berlin mit 25km Entfernung.



Ist schon Irre, erst blasen wir es in die Luft, dann regen wir uns darüber auf.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. März 2016)

tosa fährt Audi Diesel.....

Ich würde da mal bei Audi vorsprechen....

Bei mir am Haus habe ich Kupfer-Dachrinnen und Laubschutzsiebe verbaut.......Das Regenwasser läuft bei mir in Sickerschächte und Drainagen.

Es ist schon unheimlich, was vom Dach an Dreck runtergespült wird....

Ohne Kupferdachrinne, könnte man ja einen Einleitungsversuch unternehmen- dann würde ich aber irgendwie versuchen fein zu Filtern...
So ein Filtersack.....

Aber Schwermetalle bekommt man da nicht raus..

Übrigens- es regnet und staubt auch auf die Teichoberfläche direkt.......
Vieleicht sollten wir den Skimmerablauf generell in den Kanal..... entsorgen.

Zurück zum Brunnen:
ich habe auch einen...extrem Eisen- und Manganhaltig
Ich habe im Kellerbereich Sand und Kies...

150m weiter hat ein Freund super klares, trinkbares Wasser.
Er hat im Kellerbereich Lehm...

Da hat wohl die Eiszeit einiges durcheinandergeschoben.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> ah ja, interessant, filtert der auch den Feinstaub, die Russpartikel, Schwermetalle etc. welche aus der Luft auf den Dachflächen landen, sich in Regenwolken anreichern etc. heraus?




Bestimmt nicht. Da aber ein stetiger immer wieder kehrender Durchlauf durch den Teich ist, wird sich nix besonders anreichern. Plüttenpollen Blätter und Stau etc sollte der Feinstfilter wohl raus nehmen. Sämtliche Flüsse und Bäche werden zu großen Teilen durch Oberflächenwasser gespeist. Das was da an Belastungen durch den Menschen verursacht wird oder natürlich im Boden / Wasser ist lässt die Fische immer noch in die Pfanne wandern.
PH passt. Kupfer, Schwermetalle Arsen oder sonstiges besonderes habe ich nie gemessen.

Klar ist es Einstellungssache, aber irgendwo muss man nach meiner Meinung auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Dachrinne ist PVC. Scheunen Dach ist 40 Jahre alte Dachpfanne. Bei Kupfer würde ich so was auch nicht machen.


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dachrinne ist PVC. Scheunen Dach ist 40 Jahre alte Dachpfanne.



ich hatte auch nicht gemeint das das Kupfer, Eisen etc. von deiner Dachrinne kommt, das bringt der Regen von ganz alleine mit.... und das über mehrere 100km.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sämtliche Flüsse und Bäche werden zu großen Teilen durch Oberflächenwasser gespeist.



da filtert es bereits vor dem Einlauf der Boden überwiegend aus.

Nur meine eigene Betrachtung der Wasserwerte war erschreckend, teste es doch mal, mal sehen ob du deine Einstellung dann änderst.


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> die nächste Großstadt wäre Potsdam mit 20km Entfernung und Berlin mit 25km Entfernung.


Na Schönefeld ist ja dann auch nicht so weit weg, da wird sich dann noch einiges bei euch ändern.......


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> da filtert es bereits vor dem Einlauf der Boden überwiegend aus.


Nein, wenn das so wäre gäbe es keine Überschwemmungen.


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na Schönefeld ist ja dann auch nicht so weit weg, da wird sich dann noch einiges bei euch ändern.......



Das wird wohl noch 10 Jahre dauern.....


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nein, wenn das so wäre gäbe es keine Überschwemmungen.



Reden wir von regen, oder Starkregen?

aber für dich mal ein paar Links:
* defekter Link entfernt *

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saurer_Regen

http://www.sauberer-himmel.de/untersuchungen/

http://miryline.blogspot.de/2014/06/chemtrail-regenwasser-analyse.html





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T_rrdt_uXQ_


und das hat mit Überschwemmung rein gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## der_odo (13. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde auch nie Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich leiten! Da holt man sich ja mehr Dreck und "Giftstoffe" in den Teich als vorher drin waren. Regen, der auf den Teich nieder regnet kann man nicht verhindern, aber zusätzlich von Flächen bis zu 100qm in den Teich leiten? Am besten nach einer 3 wöchigen Regenpause, dann schleppt man sich zusätzlich den ganzen Dreck in den Teich, der Sich auf der Fläche nieder gelassen hat.
Durch Kupferdachrinnen holt man sich eine Kupferkonzentration. Wirbellose verenden sofort an der Kupferkonzentration. Bei Fischen muss die Konzentration schon etwas höher sein, aber früher oder später können die auch steben. Bei verzinkten Dachrinnen kann man sich Zink in den Teich holen. Zink ist ebenfalls ein Gift, sodass die Fische auch hierdran zugrunde gehen können. (Zinkvergiftung, häufiges Todesurteil bei Krumschnäblern in Volieren mit Zinkdrähten)

Und ganz ehrlich: mein "Gartenwasser" wird separat erfasst. Der m³ kostet mich 1,50€, da kann ich mir im Monat schon mal ein paar 1.000l leisten...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, ein häufiger Wasserwechsel und ein Durchspülen wird immer besser sein, als wenn man immer nur nachfüllt, was viele anderen machen. Klar mag ein 10% Wasserwechsel pro Woche das Optimum sein. Besonders bei einem Überbesatz. 
Ein warnender Zeigefinger bei Kupfer- und Zinkrinnen ist nett. Geht aber an mir mit den PVC - Rinnen vorbei. 
Ein Regenwassereinsatz in einer Plastikwanne ohne Bodengrund wird auch nicht unbedingt Ideal sein. Ein mögliches saures Wasser sollte die Möglichkeit haben sich natürlich auszugleichen. Denke mein kalkhaltiges Gestein ist da ganz gut. Ebenso ist wohl ein Betonpanzer ein Ausgleich.

Ist aber auch vielleicht eine Frage wie man seinen Teich sieht. Als ein eher natürliches Gewässer mit Fischbesatz wo __ Libellen, __ Frösche und __ Molche ihren Platz haben oder als reinen Lebensraum für Koi mit einem eher hohem Wert.


----------



## dizzzi (13. März 2016)

...und nicht zu vergessen, die Taubenscheiße...die vom Dach reingeleitet wird.


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Hallo Totto,

Ich habe mit keinem Wort Kupfer- oder zinkrinnen erwähnt....., das ist als flüchtiger Stoff bereits im Regenwasser drin, da bedarf es nicht unbedingt solch einer Rinne.

Wie kommst du eigentlich immer auf überbesatz?

Es ist egal wieviel Fische das Kupfer, Zink, Aluminium und den restlichen Dreck durch die Kiemen aufnehmen, das sammelt sich in den Organen und irgendwann sind die kaputt. Egal ob ein Fisch im Teich schwimmt, oder 100!

Und es geht auch nicht darum wie man wasserwechsel macht, sondern das man ihn macht! 

An meinem Beispiel gehen durch den spülvorgang des vorfilters ungefähr 3000l die Woche raus, diese werden durch einen Sensor nachgefüllt. Dazu noch Ca. 10000l in der Woche durch Überlauf, bzw. vorherigem abpumpen. Und schon ist das Ding erledigt. Da brauche ich auch nicht auf regen hoffen, oder einen Regentanz im garten aufführen....


----------



## Micha61 (14. März 2016)

Moin Totto,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Im Teich oder einfach nur das Wasser.


das Regenwasser, sobald es anfängt mit regnen, etwas auffangen (von der Dachfläche) und messen. Am besten mit Tröpchentest, sind zwar auch nicht genau, aber besser als Streifen.
Ich habe mal den ph Wert gemessen, (hatte aber schon so 30 min abgeregnet) der lag bei 6,0, gemessen mit Hanna ph Meter.
Sicher sind die Werte bei mir, in einer Großstadt, anders als in ländlichen Gegenden.
Wenn der Pollenflug richtig im Gange ist, werde ich mal von der Dachfläche der Hütte, etwas auffangen und alle Werte messen, welche der JBL Testkoffer zu bieten hat.

LG Micha


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2016)

Hi,



der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde auch nie Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich leiten! Da holt man sich ja mehr Dreck und "Giftstoffe" in den Teich als vorher drin waren. Regen, der auf den Teich nieder regnet kann man nicht verhindern, aber zusätzlich von Flächen bis zu 100qm in den Teich leiten? Am besten nach einer 3 wöchigen Regenpause, dann schleppt man sich zusätzlich den ganzen Dreck in den Teich, der Sich auf der Fläche nieder gelassen hat.
> Durch Kupferdachrinnen holt man sich eine Kupferkonzentration. Wirbellose verenden sofort an der Kupferkonzentration. Bei Fischen muss die Konzentration schon etwas höher sein, aber früher oder später können die auch steben. Bei verzinkten Dachrinnen kann man sich Zink in den Teich holen. Zink ist ebenfalls ein Gift, sodass die Fische auch hierdran zugrunde gehen können. (Zinkvergiftung, häufiges Todesurteil bei Krumschnäblern in Volieren mit Zinkdrähten)



Ja nee, iss klar................

Dann dürfte ich ja "nur" vergiftete tote fische im Teich haben,von den 100derten geschlüpften __ Libellen, Bachflohkrebsen etc. jedes Jahr, mal ganz zu schweigen ................ 

Vielleicht sollte man es dann erst mal ein Stündchen Regnen lassen bevor man das "Regenwasser" in den Teich leitet.....................


----------



## der_odo (14. März 2016)

Hallo Oli.
Wer redet denn hier gleich von sterben oder Massensterben.
Es besteht halt nur die Gefahr, dass man sich Giftstoffe in den Teich holt.
Die Pekinger fallen ja auch nicht gleich tot um, obwohl der Smok schon gewaltig ist.
Genau so wenig wie der Bauarbeiter, der den ganzen Tag neben dem Dieselbagger steht und die Abgase einatmet. 
Aber es kommt sehr oft vor, dass ein Lebewesen wegen der Umwelteinflüsse Schaden nimmt oder frühzeitig stirbt. 
Mit den tollen Testkoffern kann man aucht nicht alles messen. Da gibt es ganz andere toxische Stoffe, die den Fischen schaden können und nichts mit Cu NO2 usw zu tun hat.

Mein Arbeitskollege hat einen Versickerungsteich, an dem die Dachrinnen angeschlossen sind.
Nachdem er geerbt hatte, hat er sein Haus aufgemöbelt und Kupferdachrinnen verbaut.
Nun leben in seinem Teich keine Tiere mehr...


----------



## lollo (14. März 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> und Kupferdachrinnen verbaut.


Hallo,

wenn er erst gewartet hätte bis sich auf dem Kupfer eine Patinaschicht gebildet hätte, dann hätte er auch noch Leben in seinem Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (15. März 2016)

Hi,

eben.

Und was sollen denn die Teichbesitzer machen, die noch Kupferleitungen im und am Haus verbaut haben?

Den Teich deswegen zu schütten?

Es kommt auch immer auf die Dosierung an.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2016)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Und was sollen denn die Teichbesitzer machen, die noch Kupferleitungen im und am Haus verbaut haben?


Kommt drauf an. Das technische Regelwerk schränkt deshalb für alle Härtebereiche die Verwendung von Kupferrohren auf Wässer mit pH-Werten über 7,0 ein.


----------



## lollo (16. März 2016)

Hallo,

so ?, Trinkwasserverordnung 2001 (Neufassung vom 02. August 2013, Bundesgesetzblatt, Teil I, Nr. 46 vom 07.08.2013, S. 2977-3004). Da steht dann aber sogar ein pH Wert bis 9,5 ist zugelassen, und laut Angabe unseres Wasserwerkes liegen wir auch über einen pH Wert von 7, und leben mit unseren Kupferrohren noch alle.  Was nun?


----------



## dizzzi (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kleine Frage an die Experten. Wie lange können Goldfische (ca. 15cm) von einem Umzug von einem Teich in  meinen Teich transportiert werden (Fahrzeit ca. 2 Std.), ohne das die Fische leiden? Ist jetzt überhaupt die richtige Jahrezeit, oder sollte man besser noch etwas warten?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2016)

Morsche

Stabile 15 Grad solltest du schon im Teich haben . 
Bei 2 Stunden fahrt würde ich mir schon einen Sack Sauerstoff beim Händler in deiner Nähe holen .
Das sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Teiches. Und direkt noch eine Frage. Sind das Laichflecken bei dem __ Goldfisch? Der Fisch verhält sich total normal.
Danke im voraus & LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Und jetzt das Bild vom Fisch...


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich denke das es was anderes ist, fang ihn bitte heraus und mach dann nochmal ein foto


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich denke das es was anderes ist, fang ihn bitte heraus und mach dann nochmal ein foto


Der Fisch will sich nicht fangen lassen. Was mir aber gerade eben noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Afterflosse und die Rückenflossen an den Enden schwarz werden. Das bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein. War mir so noch nicht aufgefallen.

Wenn der mich weiter so ärgert, beim fangen. Lass ich meinen Sohn ran. Der hat früher kleine Fische schneller gefangen, als ich mein Angelkram auspacken konnte.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

So jetzt habe ich mit meinem Sohn gedroht, und schon springt er freiwillig ins Netz...Tja mein Sohn hat sich halt einen Ruf unter den Köderfischen erarbeitet, der sich bundesweit rumgesprochen hat.

Hier sieht man auch schön die schwarze Schwanz.- und Rückenflosse.

Danke für heute Hinweise...

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Sag mal, sehe ich das richtig das die Schuppen abstehen (Tannenzapfen )?


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Sag mal, sehe ich das richtig das die Schuppen abstehen (Tannenzapfen )?


Hi Tosa,

ich habe mir das jetzt noch mal ganz genau von oben angeschaut. Kein abstehen der Schuppen. Der Fisch sieht von oben symetrisch aus, und auch keine Glupschaugen.

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Ok, sah so auf den letzte Bilder danach aus.

Ich denke es wird eine bakterielle flossenfäule sein....

Hast du ein Aquarium oder ähnliches um ihn zu separieren?


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Nein habe ich nicht. Was ist denn nun zu tun?


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe nun mal im Internet recherchiert.

Aussehen:

ausgefranste, abgestorbene Flossen


teilweise weißlicher Flossenrand


verblasste Farben

Verhalten:


Flossenklemmen


Hocken auf dem Boden


Umherschießen

Das hat mein Freund aber alles nicht...


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Ok, Messe mal deine Wasserwerte, insbesondere Nitrit, sollte der etwas erhöht sein mach etwas Salz in den Teich. Was hast du für eine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Wassertemperatur 9 Grad.
NO3 = 0
NO2 = OK
GH = >7 und <10
KH = 3-6
PH = 6,8
CL = 0

Gemesen mit O..E-Streifen.

Also für mich sehen die Werte gut aus.

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hmmm, dann setz den kleinen auf jeden Fall wieder in den Teich und beobachte weiter....

Wenn du möchtest könntest du etwas ansalzen...


----------



## mariohbs (29. Apr. 2016)

Mhm... also meine jungen Goldfische aus dem letzten Jahr sehen alle irgendwie anders aus. Manche Fleckig wie ein Koi, andere haben einen schwarzen Rücken und wieder andere sind noch ganz Farblos. Manche sind auch Gelb (fast genau wie der hier Fotografierte) und einige sehen fast aus wie getiegert. Das war aber bei den jungen Goldies letztes Jahr nicht anders und als sie größer wurden haben sich alle zum "Rot" eines normalen Goldfisches gewandelt. 

Also ich würde mir da erstmal keine Sorgen machen....


----------



## ina1912 (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo dizzzi!

ich kann zwar nicht sagen, ob Dein Fisch evtl am Maul oder so ne schlimme Stelle hat, das konnte ich nicht so erkennen. Aber die schwarzen Flossenränder und die schwarze Stelle am Kopf sind Färbungen. Ich hatte auch mal so einen gelben, der bekam das im Frühjahr während der Laichzeit, es wurde auch nach einigen Wochen noch intensiver,  richtig samtschwarz, und ging zum Herbst wieder weg. Im nächsten Jahr kam es wieder im Frühjahr und blieb bis zum Sommer. Dieses Jahr hab ich ihn wieder ganz gelb gesehen. Leider hat ihn neulich der __ Reiher geholt, daher weiß ich nicht, ob er sich bald wieder gefärbt hätte. 

lg ina


----------



## dizzzi (30. Apr. 2016)

Danke an alle für die Informationen. Ich hatte ja auch schon Laichausschlag vermutet. Ich werde es weiter beobachten und berichten. Gestern habe ich mir dann noch 2 weiter gelb/orange Goldfische genauer ansehen können. Bei denen ist die Schwanz.- und Rückenflosse auch nun ganz leicht sich am verfärben.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (13. Mai 2016)

Hier ein kleines update, bezüglich der dunklen Flecken. Nun sind die Flecken weiß, und fast nicht mehr zu sehen. Der Fisch verhält sich auch weiterhin ganz normal. Ich denke also. Alles gut...

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. Juni 2016)

Hi Folks,

ich brauch mal euer KnowHow. Ich glaube ich habe ein kleine Loch in der EDPM-Folie. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Den Trick mit Milch habe ich schon von gehört. Nun meine Frage. Kann ich das Loch, wenn es denn da ist flicken? Ist eine 1,2 mm EDPM-Folie. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

LG

Udo


----------



## Michael H (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ob und wie man Deine Folie Kleben / Schweissen oder wie auch immer kann ( leider ) keine Ahnung .

Wie ich damals ein Loch in meiner PVC Folie hatte und kläglich versagt haben mit dem Kleben , hab ich einfach einen Folienflansch über das Loch gemacht . Ein Stück Rohr mit Muffe eingeklebt und einen Deckel drauf . Hab ich bei mir im Teich in DN 110 und ist seit 2 Jahren Dicht und hab keine Probleme damit . 
Ist vielleicht eine wenig Unorthodox aber es Funktioniert .....
Man muß sich halt zu Helfen wissen .....


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Udo

Such mal nach Innotec Adheseal hier im Forum oder Tante Google. (Wird auch gerne mal anders geschrieben)

Klebt auch Unterwasser 






Knut


----------



## dizzzi (28. Juni 2016)

Nach etwas über einem Jahr nun stolzer Teichbesitzer, muss ich einfach mal erwähnen wieviel schöne Stunden ich mit dem Teich schon erlebt habe.
Nicht nur die Fische zu beobachten macht viel Spaß, sondern auch all die anderen Tiere, die meinen Teich angenommen haben.

Dafür das dies erst mein erster Teich ist, den ich angelegt habe, glaube ich ist er ganz ordentlich geworden.

LG

Udo


----------



## krallowa (28. Juni 2016)

Will teilhaben, will Fotos sehen, bitte


----------



## dizzzi (28. Juni 2016)

Mache ich nach meinem Urlaub. Bin auf dem Sprung in die Toskana. Komme erst Ende Juli wieder.
Hoffentlich sind die Italiener Samstag Abend nicht sauer auf und.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Juni 2016)

Auf die schnelle...


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Juni 2016)

Was willst du denn in der Toskana, wenn du so einen schönen Teich zuhause hast?

Schönen Urlaub!
Knut


----------



## dizzzi (28. Juni 2016)

Danke Knut, aber ein Tapetenwechsel muss einfach mal sein...


----------



## krallowa (28. Juni 2016)

Auf die Schnelle:


----------



## dizzzi (5. Okt. 2016)

Hi Folks,

Voller Stolz kann ich euch heute berichten, dass ich meinen ersten __ Edelkrebs in meinem Teich gesehen habe.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (5. Dez. 2016)

Hi Folks,

Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit euer Know-how anzuzapfen.

Ich habe jetzt eine schöne Baumwurzel, welche ich noch etwas trockenen lassen muss. Sie ist in gutem Zustand und nicht morsch. Aktuell lasse ich die bis zum Frühjahr in der Garage. Meine Frage nun. Muss ich die noch irgendwie anders bearbeiten,als trocknen zu lassen? Ich will die zu Deko an den Fischteich legen.


LG und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit 

Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2016)

Ich bin der Meinung die kannst du auch gleich rauslegen. Am Teich ist sie ja auf Dauer auch der Witterung ausgesetzt. Ob die da jetzt nass oder trocken ist dürfte egal sein.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Dez. 2016)

Ich hätte nur irgendwo gelesen das Holz tot sein sollte. Und tot hatte ich so verstanden, dass es erst mal richtig trocken sein soll. Ggf 2-3 Jahre austrocknen lassen.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2016)

Ist doch wie so vieles eine Geschmackssache naturbelassen, oder geölt oder oder.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2016)

Verwittern  über die Jahre wird die Wurzel so oder so. Ob sie länger hält wenn sie vorher getrocknet wird, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Aber Wurzeln die in der freien Natur rumliegen halten ja auch sehr lange und werden auch nicht getrocknet.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2016)

Die Rinde sollte abgeschält sein, denn da hinter ist die Feuchtigkeit. Die Wurzel nicht zum trocknen auf ne Heizung packen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß sie ist aber ein Treppen-Flur in einem zwei oder mehr stöckigen Haus erfüllt durch den Luftzug bei dem auf und zu machen der Außentür sehr gute Bedingungen
zur Trocknung.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Dez. 2016)

Nun ist ja etwas Zeit nachzudenken und der Garten ist erst mal fertig. Deshalb werde ich mich im Frühjahr an die Innengestaltung des Teiches machen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tips für mich.

Erstmal will ich die Teichpumpe und die Leitungen etwas verstecken.
Auch benötige ich noch Pflanzen, die aus einer Tiefe von 1,8 m nach oben wachsen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja gute Ideen für mich.

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Dez. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Auch benötige ich noch Pflanzen, die aus einer Tiefe von 1,8 m nach oben wachsen.


Die allseits beliebte Riesenvallisneria, könnte auch 30-60 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel bleiben.

Das Brasilianische __ Tausendblatt - Myriophyllum aquaticum sollte es auch schaffen......jede menge Seerosen machen das dauernd.

Das krause __ Laichkraut und Knöterich sollten mit solchen Tiefen durchaus zurecht kommen. Das Zeug ist nur sehr Teuer wenn man größere Mengen benötigt. Zumeist gibt es nur wenige Stängel als Portion. Ggf im Flacheren Wasser bei mehr Licht vor kultivieren


----------



## dizzzi (12. März 2017)

Hi Folks,

hier mein aktueller Stand nach dem 2. Winter.

6 Nasen (*Anm.:* Haben mittlerweile auch Ihre Scheu verloren, und tummeln sich mit den Golsfischen auch an der Wasseroberfläche rum. Vermehrung bei Nasen, laut Händler, im Teich, weil kein Fließgewässer, ausgeschlossen.)
13 Goldfische (*Anm.:* Von wahnsinniger Vermehrung keine Spur. Die fressen anscheinend ihren Laich selber auf!)
2 Handflächengroße Edelkrebse.

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr mit der Innengestaltung des Teiches weiter beschäftigen. Sprich weitere Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzten.

Verluste durch __ Fischreiher immer noch keine. Obwohl die regelmäßig und massig über unserem Haus __ fliegen.

Ein __ Goldfisch hat den Winter nicht überlebt. Den hatte ich letztes Jahr bei einem Händler gekauft, und erst zu Hause gesehen, dass sein Maul deformiert war. Immer wenn der das Maul schloss, beim fressen, wurde das Futter wieder rausgespült. Im Sommer Algen lutschen hatte wohl ausgereicht. Aber jetzt im Winter hat wohl der kleine Kerl zu wenig Futter abbekommen.

Filter wird erst wieder Anfang April angemacht. Aktuelle Wassertempertur 5 Grad.

LG us Kölle

Udo


----------



## mariohbs (12. März 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> *Anm.:* Von wahnsinniger Vermehrung keine Spur. Die fressen anscheinend ihren Laich selber auf!



Ja also nen Paar von der Sorte würde ich auch nehmen. Meine Vermehren sich schneller als Karnickel oder wie man so sagt.....  einfach unglaublich. Wobei auch meine Leich fressen, nur leider den Leich der __ Moderlieschen, welchen sie genüsslich von den Stängeln knabbern 

LG
Mario


----------



## dizzzi (13. März 2017)

Hi Folks,

eine kleine Frage. Bevor ich meinen Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen möchte, wollte ich ein paar Gummidichtungen einfetten.

Jetzt gibt es ja das Zeug von O..e. Habt ihr Alternativvorschläge?
Vielleicht gute alte Hausmittelchen?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (13. März 2017)

Hallo
Einfach Vaseline nehmen.
entweder von der Frau klauen oder aus dem Sanitäterbereich im Baumarkt holen


----------



## dizzzi (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kleine Frage. Hat von euch schon mal Lehm aus dem INTERNET geordert? Wenn ich die Seerosen teilen will, benötige ich noch etas Lehm. Und im eigenen Garten kann ich nicht mehr buddeln, da alles fertig ist.

Frohe Ostern an alle us Kölle

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute mal wieder etwas kurioses am Teich. Die Pumpe lief nicht mehr. Die Pumpe lag 90 Grad auf der Seite, was man auch an der Leitung vom Skimmer hin zur Pumpe erkennen kann.

Hat einer eine Idee, warum sich eine Pumpe auf die Seite legen kann? Das einzige was sich seit gestern wohl geändert hat, dass eine kleine Halogenlampe defekt ist, welche den Olivenbaum anstrahlt. Die ist auch die einzige Lampe, die ich bereits schon mal wechseln musste. Alle anderen Lampen laufen mmer noch.

Ich habe dann den Skimmer wieder auf den Eimer gestellt. Zusammen gesetzt, und nun läft die Pumpe wieder.

Was mich auch sehr wundert. Die Höhenverstellung hat sich um ca. 8 CM verstellt? Wie kann denn so etwas sein?

Anbei ein paar Bilder. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch schon mal so etwas erlebt. Ach Ja. Der FI-Schalter war nicht rausgesprungen.
Ich habe auch vorher den Strom komplett getestet.

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Servus,

ich denke da war Luft in der Schlauchleitung und schon schwimmt er auf. Der Schlacuh darf keinen Bogen nach oben machen, in dem sich Luft ansammeln und nicht mehr entweichen kann.

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Dizzzi,

vielleicht war ja der Skimmer zu und ist dann auf geschwommen.
Dadurch zieht die Pumpe Luft in den Schlauch und dieser hat dann die Pumpe auf die Seite geschmissen.
Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nichts.
Das defekte Leuchtmittel ist sicher nur ein Zufall.

Grüße aus den Norden.


----------



## dizzzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Ja, nur blöd is, dass ich gerade diesen Samstag den Skimmer von Blättern entleert hatte. Und im Wasser treibt sich eigentlich gar nichts rum, dass den Skimmer verstopfen könnte. Und warum ist das hohenverstellbare Rohr 8CM raus???
Und ich hatte die Pumpe auf 75% Leistung eingestellt. Als ich drauf geschaut hatte, war die nur bei 40% laut dem Display.

Ich werde das weiter beobachten, und die Wildkamera mal auf den ganzen Tag einstellen...

LG

Udo


----------



## mariohbs (25. Apr. 2017)

Hi dizzzi,

ich habe den gleichen Skimmer und es kommt immer mal wieder vor, dass der Skimmer hängt und dann leer gesaugt wird. Meist wenn der Wind ein bisserl stärker drückt oder wenn mal wieder zu viele Fadenalgen in zwischen Schwimmer und Standrohr sind. 

Ich habe noch einen 2. Ausgang über einen Verteiler dran gemacht, so dass die Pumpe nicht gar zu kräftig am saugen ist 

LG
Mario


----------



## dizzzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Hi Mario,

Wie hast du das mit dem 2. Ausgang gemacht? T-Stück, und dann unter Wasser absaugen?
Lg

Udo


----------



## mariohbs (25. Apr. 2017)

Jepp genau, als Bodenabsaugung läuft der 2. Ausgang dann


----------



## dizzzi (27. Apr. 2017)

Zur Info...

Den 2. Bodenausgang habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Nun ist die Pumpe 2 Tage durchgelaufen, und heute wieder das gleiche Spiel.
Der Skimmer hebt sich nach oben. Die Pumpe dreht auf die Seite. Skimmer Sieb treibt im Teich. Die Pumpe pumpt nicht mehr, obwohl 75% angezeigt wird. Ich denke die Pumpe schaltet sich ab, weil Sie 90 Grad auf der Seite liegt.
Der Kundenservice von Oase, meinte etwas von verstopften Leitungen. Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, wenn ich alles wieder aufstelle, und die Pumpe anmache, dass sie sofort läuft.
Ich habe die Pumpe nun mal auf 100% Leistung eingestellt. Vielleicht kommt ja doch Dreck noch raus. Glaub ich aber nicht, da ich keinerlei Blätter oder irgendetwas anderes im Teich habe.

Werde am Wochenende den Skimmer, und Leitung Skimmer Pumpe kontrollieren. 
LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2017)

Könntest du die Absaugung deiner Pumpe mit einem Schlammsauger imitieren und wenn es geht, einmal von der Filterseite und einmal von dem Skimmer her.
Eventuell kann man dann mehr erkennen, so kann man auch den “Pumpen-Stop“ nacharmen.
Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## dizzzi (27. Apr. 2017)

Hi Samurai,

Interessant was du schreibst nur habe ich 2 Probleme.
1.) Ich habe gar keinen Schlammsauger
2.) ich verstehe nicht, wie du das meinst, wie ich das imitieren soll.


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2017)

Der Schlammsauger hat auch einen ordentlichen Flow / Unterdruck.
Falls doch eine Verstopfung oder Luft im System ist könnte es eine Lösung sein ohne alles aufzunehmen.
In deinem Fall ist ne Ferndiagnose ordentlichen “bescheiden“.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Apr. 2017)

Jetzt habe auch ich das auch verstanden.


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe noch einen anderen Gedanken.
Hast Du solch ein Rohrreinigung -Set von Kärcher?  ....man könnte auch einen Gartenschlauch mal durch die Rohre schieben, einmal ohne Wasser und einmal mit Wasser.
Ich lese nochmal.


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2017)

Den Standfuß vom Skimmer noch schwerer machen, d.h. eine ca. 5cm starke Gehweg-Platte 40x 40 unter dem “Fuss“ schrauben.und
Somit ist das umkippen erstmals gebannt, trotzdem wieder mit Steine verfüllen, können auch größer sein.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Den Standfuß vom Skimmer noch schwerer machen, d.h. eine ca. 5cm starke Gehweg-Platte 40x 40 unter dem “Fuss“ schrauben.und
> Somit ist das umkippen erstmals gebannt, trotzdem wieder mit Steine verfüllen, können auch größer sein.


Schwerer machen ist bestimmt ein Versuch wert, aber es wäre nur eines Kuriosum, und der Fehler im System wäre immer noch vorhanden.
Was das dann bei längerem Betriebe für Auswirkungen hat weiß man dann nicht.
Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt mal auf 100% gestellt. Vielleicht wird die ja dann doch etwas besser von innen gereinigt.
Auch ist mir gestern mehr Algenbrühe auf meinem Sieb im Filter aufgefallen. Nicht wirklich viel. Aber doch einiges mehr, als im gesamten letzten Jahr.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Apr. 2017)

Nur so eine Theorie. Ich habe in den letzten beiden Wochen den Wasserpegel stark sinken lassen. Wenn nun der Skimmer an der "frischen Luft" ist, und Luft zieht. Dann genug Luft in der Leitung ist, sodass der Skimmer sich anhebt und die Pumpe auf die Seite legt. Dadurch schaltet sich die Pumpe zum Schutz ab. Der Simmer taucht wieder ein und verliert das Sieb und den äußeren Ring.

Und da ich gestern den alten Wasserstand wieder hergestellt habe, müsste nun meine Pumpe wieder anständig laufen.

Was haltet ihr von der Theorie?

Ich halt euch auf dem laufendem.

Lg

Udo


----------



## mariohbs (28. Apr. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Nur so eine Theorie. Ich habe in den letzten beiden Wochen den Wasserpegel stark sinken lassen. Wenn nun der Skimmer an der "frischen Luft" ist, und Luft zieht. Dann genug Luft in der Leitung ist, sodass der Skimmer sich anhebt und die Pumpe auf die Seite legt. Dadurch schaltet sich die Pumpe zum Schutz ab. Der Simmer taucht wieder ein und verliert das Sieb und den äußeren Ring.



Das ist nicht Theorie, das ist die Realität. Der Skimmer wird leer gesaugt, Luft wird durch den Schlauch gepumpt bis in der Pumpe nur noch Luft ist. Die Oase hat einen Trockenlaufschutz und der schaltet die Pumpe aus. Durch die Luft im Skimmer und Schlauch schwimmt alles auf und dreht unter anderem die Pumpe.

Vorsicht! Einfach nur den Fuß schwerer machen hält vielleicht den Skimmer unten, löst aber nicht das Problem. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen scheint sich dein Skimmer am oberen Teil zu verkanten. Das kommt "mal" vor, aber wenn es so oft passiert stimmt was nicht. Mir würden da 2 Möglichkeiten einfallen, mit denen ich auch gekämpft hatte:

1. Standrohr ist zu lang. Wenn das Rohr kürzer ist, ist mehr "hoch / runter" Tolleranz. (passt besonders zu deinem stark gesenkten Wasserpegel)
 -> Frage: Wie weit kannst du denn den oberen Teil unter Wasser drücken?
2. Der Skimmer muss absolut gerade stehen! Das war bei mir das 2. große Problem, den so auszurichten das er wirklich gerade stand.

LG
Mario


----------



## dizzzi (8. Mai 2017)

Nur eine kleine Rückmeldung. Seit dem ich den Wasserspiegel wieder angehoben habe läuft alles wieder geschmiert.
Ich habe mir nun eine Marke gemerkt, und wenn die erreicht ist, fülle ich Wasser nach.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 Ich brauch mal wieder einen Tipp von euch. Ich möchte mir ein Hauswasserwerk installieren um mit dem Teichwasser den Garten zu Wässern. Es wäre schön wenn das Hauswasserwerk auch im Winter draußen bleiben könnte. Gibt es so etwas? Mit welchen Hauswasserwerk habt ihr gute Erfahrung gemacht? 

 Ich möchte das anders Gardena Schlauch System anbinden. 

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Bei mir tut es das Gardena Teil seit 2 Jahren und bin zufrieden. 
Über Winter stell ich es aber in den Keller die zwei Verschraubungen + dem Stecker ziehen sind keine 5 Minuten arbeit ×2 zum wieder anschließen.


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Die ganze Pumpe wird meist in der Nacht einfrieren, da bleibt Restwasser darin stehen.
Und was ist mit einer Tauchpumpe?
Da wird nur der Schlauch entfernt, das andere zurück ins Wasser mit einer Schnur daran zum hochziehen.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Die ganze Pumpe wird meist in der Nacht einfrieren, da bleibt Restwasser darin stehen.


Im Keller sind es Sommer wie Winter zwischen 5 und 8° was soll da einfrieren 
Und das Restwasser sorgt dafür das nichts von den Dichtungen austrocknet


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Da STEHT  DRAUßEN UND NICHT KELLER.
Dann gehe ich auch davon aus.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Und ich dachte du beziehst dich auf meinen Beitrag


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Nee, Rene!
Zu DDR-Zeiten wurde so etwas als Neuerervorschlag gehandhabt und es gab Geld dafür.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich mach das mit 'ner ganz normalen Gartenpumpe. Die Pumpe an den Teich stellen, den Saugschlauch entsprechend auf passende Länge gekürzt, rein inn Teich Schlauch anschließen und dann man Wasser Marsch.


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Saugschlauch heißt mit Sieb?


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2017)

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.
Die Pumpe müsste auch mal 30 Meter weit Wasser sprühen.
 Auf welche technischen Daten muss ich denn da achten?


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2017)

Meint er jetzt mit oder ohne Schlauch?
30 m weit geht m. E. nur mit einer Ts 8 (Feuerwehr-Pumpe).
Worauf du achten musst:
Alle in Deckung gehen, Dizzzi flutet!
......


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2017)

Mit Schlauch


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht zu faul wäre würde ich mal zu Pumpe laufen und nachschauen aber es ist zu a) zu warm und b) der Rasensprenger ist an dann würde ich noch nasser werden. 
Ich glaube unsere drückt ca 5Bar. Damit mehr als das was die Wasserwerke hier anbieten. Und 50m Schlauch + Rasensprenger für 50 Quadratmeter sind kein Problem  bei uns.


----------



## dizzzi (19. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht zu faul wäre würde ich mal zu Pumpe laufen und nachschauen aber es ist zu a) zu warm und b) der Rasensprenger ist an dann würde ich noch nasser werden.
> Ich glaube unsere drückt ca 5Bar. Damit mehr als das was die Wasserwerke hier anbieten. Und 50m Schlauch + Rasensprenger für 50 Quadratmeter sind kein Problem  bei uns.


Und welches Teil hast du? Hört sich doch ganz an, als wenn das auch was für mich wäre.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Sorry sind nur 4 bar siehe:
  
Trotzdem noch besser als Stadtwerke


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2017)

Hi,


samorai schrieb:


> Saugschlauch heißt mit Sieb?



Jepp, mit dem kleinen Filtersieb inkl. Rückschlagventil dran, welches nach dem ersten Gebrauch mit Teichwasser eh nich mehr richtig funktioniert......................... 

So 'ne Gardena ( obs nu das gleiche Modell ist weiß ich grad nicht,) ham wir auch, die langt für diesen Zweck vollkommen aus.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Läuft seit 2 Jahren gut ohne einmal sauber gemacht zu haben. habe aber nix sandiges in der nähe, das könnte bestimmt zu Problemen führen.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Mai 2017)

Ich war heute im Baumarkt, und ich denke ich werde mir eine G......a 5000/5 holen. Ich hatte vor ein 0,5 Zoll Gartenschlauch anzuschließen. Dafür finde ich aber kein 0,5 Zoll Saugfilter.
Den kleinsten den es gibt ist 3/4 Zoll .

Welche Saugfilter habt ihr denn so bei euch? 

Ist 3/4 Zoll wirklich die kleinste Größe?


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2017)

Hi,
normalerweise sind die Ansaugleitungen immer etwas größer wie die Druckleitung
da gibt es schon fertige Sachen (meist in 1 zoll) : https://www.qwant.com/?q=Sauggarnitur für Pumpen&t=images


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2017)

Saugseite hab ich auch das komplettsett von Gardena in 1" genommen. Abgang hab ich direkt die Tülle für den Schlauch angesetzt. Hier jedoch meist den 3/4" Schlauch dran. Und nur wenn es ans verlängern geht kommt daran noch der 1/2" Schlauch dran.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2017)

Saugseitig sollte es auf jeden Fall ein 1" Schlauch sein, wichtig ist das auf der Saugseite ein Spiralschlauch verbaut wird. Andere Schläuche ziehen sich durch den entstehenden Unterdruck zusammen. Druckseitig würde ich mindestens einen 3/4" Schlauch empfehlen.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Mai 2017)

Heute habe ich 4 größere Edelkrebse im Teich gesehen. Ich habe mal versucht ein bild zu machen.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Aug. 2017)

Eine kleine Frage an die Experten.
Das Wasser ist glasklar. Aber dieses Jahr kommen die Pflanzen nicht so wirklich in Gang. Ich habe aber auch nur ganz Vorsicht gedüngt. 
Nun meine Frage. Jetzt noch etwas nachdüngen oder erst im Frühjahr etwas kräftiger düngen?

LG us Kölle

Udo


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Udo!
Dieses Jahr würde ich nicht mehr düngen.
Das Jahr ist eigentlich “gegessen“ /fast vorbei.
Wie wird denn gedüngt ....einfach in das Wasser rein?
Mit einer Spritze (eventuell zum Drucker-Patronen auffüllen) kann man aber direkt an der Pflanze und tief in das Substrat einleiten. Wenn man das Wasser düngt, düngt man auch die Algen.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Dieses Jahr würde ich nicht mehr düngen.
> Das Jahr ist eigentlich “gegessen“ /fast vorbei.
> Wie wird denn gedüngt ....einfach in das Wasser rein?
> Mit einer Spritze (eventuell zum Drucker-Patronen auffüllen) kann man aber direkt an der Pflanze und tief in das Substrat einleiten. Wenn man das Wasser düngt, düngt man auch die Algen.


Ich habe Düngertabletten von NG in das Subtrat reingedrückt. Allerdings nur 2-3 in einen Topf. Und bei Seerosen 3-4 Stück.
Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich es wohl mit 4-5 Stück probieren.

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2017)

Bei Sand/Kies als Substrat haben die Pflanzen immer ein wenig Nachteile, es dringen zu wenig Nährstoffe an den Wurzeln.
Haben sich die Wurzeln erstmal durch das Substrat durchgearbeitet und hängen frei im Wasser übernimmt dieses die Düngung.

Seerosen lieben etwas Lehm im Substrat.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal wieder einen Rat von den Experten. Von Jessy habe ich ja 6 Koi's bekommen. Die fühlen sich auch recht wohl, und legten nach ca. 2 Tagen die scheu ab. Jetzt ist es ja so, dass ich die Pumpe später etwas höher stellen will, weil die Fische es ja am Teichgrund schön warm (ca. 4 Grad!) haben sollen. Ich werde wohl über den Winter 2 (leer) Bierkästen übernander stapeln, und da die Pumpe draufstellen.

Nun meine Frage. Wenn der Filter im Winter durchläuft, und ich den UVC-Klärer nicht anmache, kann es dann sein, dass der Filter mit UVC-Klärer, bei sehr starken Minusgraden einfriert? Hat so etwas schon mal einer erlebt? Ich habe ja ein OASE-Filter mit vorliegendem UVC-Klärer.

Oder kann da gar nichts einfrieren, weil das Wasser ja in Bewegung ist, und unser Winter gar nicht mehr so kalt wird?

Danke im voraus & LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (26. Sep. 2017)

Moin,
2 Bierkästen helfen nicht viel, das sind ja gerade mal 50-60cm über dem Boden, wenn du keine Fläche Zone hast. Da musst du schon 4-5 Kisten trinken.
Am besten, du saugst 30-40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ab und dann auch nur mit einer schwachen Pumpe. Das gefilterte Wasser darf auch nicht in den Teich schießen. Mit Bögen, T Stücken kannst du die Austrittsgeschwindigkeit Herabbremsen.

Den Filter, die Rohrleitungen und die UV solltest du isolieren.
Im Baumarkt oder in der Bucht bekommt man für schmales Geld diese Knackfolie. Ein paar Mal rumwickeln, das reicht.
Ggf den Filter auf Styrodur stellen, wegen Frost von unten.


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2017)

Ganz ehrlich schlag dir das aus den Kopf.
Da bildet sich Schwitzwasser und legt dir alles lahm.
Eine Garantie wird dir keiner geben, denn keiner weiß wie kalt der Winter wirklich wird.
Wenn der Deckel dann anfriert hast du schon alle neune und tabbst im dunkeln.

Was willst du denn im Winter reißen/filtern:
Keine Algen und kein Kot.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Okt. 2017)

Hi Folks,

ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Wasser-Elektrik-Experten. Ich habe ja zur Zeit in meinem Teich eine Oase Aquamax 20000. Und da heißt es, dass die Pumpe auch geeignet für den Einsatz an Schwimm- und Badeteichen (eingesetzt in außenstehender Pumpenkammer) ist.

Wiso darf/kann die Pumpe in einer separaten Pumpenkammer für einen Schwimm- und Badeteich verwendet werden. Die Pumpenkammer seht doch auch in direktem Kontakt zum Wasser im Teich. Und wenn die Pumpe dann ein technischen Defekt hätte, würde es doch im gesamten Wasser kribbeln .-) , oder? Soviel ich weiß, sollte die Pumpenkammer über 2 Meter weg vom Teich sein. Kribbelt das nur bis 2 Meter?

Danke im voraus
&
LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Kribbelt das nur bis 2 Meter?


Probier doch mal aus 

Wenn es die Vorschrift so verlangt, damit der Hersteller ausserhalb von möglichem anzeigen ist, dann braucht man darüber wohl nicht weiter diskutieren. 
Ob es hilft,


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Okt. 2017)

Die 2m Abstand sind bei fest verbauter Elektrik gemeint. Wie Steckdosen, Schalter usw..
Egal wie weit die Pumpe vom Teich entfernt ist es wird immer etwas Strom durchs Wasser Fließen, wenn du z.b auf dem Rasen stehst und das Wasser berührst.
Ich schalte die Pumpen immer aus wenn ich ins Wasser fasse oder in den Teich steige.

Lg
Sven


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2017)

Oh, glaube doch eher es handelt sich um eine Trocken Aufstellung, wo die Pumpe nicht im Wasser steht, damit sind die Stromführenden Teile gemeint( Motor usw.) die dann zum Wasser keine Verbindung haben, also ist damit keine Entfernung zum Teich gemeint.
Wenn es kribbelt im Wasser kribbelt es überall im Wasser.
Das Wasser wird durch die Pumpe weiter befördert.


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich schalte die Pumpen immer aus wenn ich ins Wasser fasse oder in den Teich steige.


Wahre Worte.....

Edit : Hier mein Bade Not Aus ...


----------



## dizzzi (4. Nov. 2017)

Seit ein paar Tagen trauen sich nun auch die Nasen wieder nach oben. Hat echt lange gedauert bis die Nasen gemerkt haben, dass die Kois nicht gefährlich für sie sind.
Und seit heute habe ich auch endlich wieder einen größeren __ Edelkrebs aus seinem Versteck kommen sehen.
Auch die scheinen zu kapieren dass die großen Fische nicht tun.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Nov. 2017)

Hi Folks,

anbei ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Teich.
 
Ich habe auch dieses Jahr schon viele Stunden am Teich verbracht. Und wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, trotze ich der Kälte mit einem Heizpilz.
Und dann sitze ich da so auf meinem Gartenstuhl und überlege, was ich den kommenden Sommer so machen könnte.
Bisher ist mir nur eine Idee gekomme. Ich könnte die kleine Terasse (im Vordergrund) etwas (ca. 50cm) verlängern. Dann sitzt man schön etwas mehr im Teich, und die Fische hätten noch ein schönes Plätzchen um sich zu verstecken und im Sommer etwas mehr Schatten.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen für mich?

LG us Kölle

Udo


----------



## samorai (5. Nov. 2017)

Mach dir ein schönes Fisch-Relief an deiner Wand.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen für mich?


Die ganzen Steine schreien nach einem Kakteenbeet.
https://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459p60-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen

Dann noch irgendwo in einer geschützten Sonnenecke eine Hampfpalme.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Nov. 2017)

Einen schönen Sonnenschirm auf die Holzterasse im Hintergrund.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Nov. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Einen schönen Sonnenschirm auf die Holzterasse im Hintergrund.


Im Sommer haben wir einen Sonnenschirm. Sieht gut aus.
Jetzt brauchen wir aber einen Regenschirm. Sieht Sch.... aus.
Ich mach im Sommer mal ein Bild.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

wer von euch hat welche Pflanzen in einem Bachlauf? Ich habe vor im Frühjahr ein paar Pflanzen, als Konkurrenz zu Fadenalgen, in meine Bachlauf einzusetzten.
Vor dem Bachlauf sind aber noch ein paar Phossless-Säulen. Hätten Pflanzen da überhaupt eine Chance?

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Phossless-Säulen


??? Ich habe __ Wasserminze, __ Bachbunge, __ Blutweiderich, Gauklerblume,
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sumpfdotterblume.41816/']Sumpfdotterblume und noch so einiges im Bachlauf.[/URL]
*https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gauklerblume-gelbe.43720/*


----------



## dizzzi (21. Mai 2018)

Endlich habe ich, seid langer Zeit mal wieder, zwei Edelkrebse im Teich gesehen. Einer hat meine Krebshöhle, die ich vor 2 Wochen gebaut habe, bereits angenommen.

Hatten sich echt rar gemacht, als die Kois eingezogen sind.

Aber jetzt zum Glück sieht man sie wieder.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal 3 Bilder von den Edelkrebsen. Nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen 2 abgeworfene Scheren in ca. 40cm Tiefe gefunden habe, habe ich gestern morgen einen größeren Krebs beim klettern direkt unter der Wasseroberfläsche entdeckt. Als ich näher ran ging, ist er nicht, wie sonst üblich, abgehauen, sondern hat direkt Kampfstellung gegen mich angenommen. Ich dachte schon er wollte den Teich verlassen. Abe zum Glück habe ich ihn gestern Abend wieder in seinem Bau gesehe. Meine Theorie. Er wollte Fischlaich lutschen. Denn direkt davor haben die Goldfische Trallala und Hoppsassa an der Stelle gemacht. Und das ist denke ich auch der Grund warum ich so wenig Fischnachwuchs habe.
Die Krebse machen also einen tollen Job, und sind wunderschöne Tiere.
LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. Juni 2018)

...und noch 2 Bilder...


----------



## Haggard (9. Juni 2018)

Tolle Tiere !


----------



## dizzzi (9. Juni 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Tolle Tiere !


Das finde ich auch. Vertragen sich auch gut mit den  Goldfischen, Nasen und Kois


----------



## Haggard (10. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob Krebse mit Bodenabläufen kompatibel sind  Würde auch gerne welche in Teich setzen...


----------



## dizzzi (10. Juni 2018)

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Pumpe am Boden macht den nichts aus. Laufen sogar auf der Pumpe rum.


----------



## Doc (11. Juni 2018)

Hi,

verlassen die Tiere den Teich nicht?


----------



## dizzzi (11. Juni 2018)

Doc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> verlassen die Tiere den Teich nicht?


Normalerweise nicht wenn Sie als Sömmerlinge eingesetzt werden. Habe 50 Stück eingesetzt. Erst einer hat das Wasser verlassen.


----------



## Haggard (12. Juni 2018)

Man sollte für genug Versteckmöglichkeiten sorgen, dann sollten die Krebse bleiben. 
Hoffentlich vergesse ich das nicht beim Einrichten meines Teiches


----------



## dizzzi (8. Juli 2018)

Frohe Kunde von meinen Edelkrebsen.
Ich habe heute meinen ersten Nachwuchs gesehen. War von der Größe her ein Sömmerling.


----------



## dizzzi (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Freunde des gepflechten Gartenteiches,

ich melde mich mal nach 2 Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück. Der Sohn hat alles gut versorgt. Fische hatten imer was zu knabbern.  Ist schon Wahnsinn, was die Natur in 2 Wochen so schafft, wenn man die Finger vom Garten und Teich läßt.
Vor meinem Urlaub hatte ich den Bachlauf von den Fadenalgen befreit. Heute 1 Std. mit der Klobürste am Stiel, war der Bachlauf wieder frei. Intressant dabei. Genau die Seerose, die dem Bachlauf am nächsten war, hatte auch ganz viele Fadenalgen am Stengel, oder an der Unterseite der Blätter. Ich denke jedenfalls das es sich um Fadenalgen  handelt. Ich habe mal zwei Bilder beigefügt.

Wasserverlust , wie vom Sohn mal gemeldet, kann ich nach heute 12 Stunden nicht fest stellen. Werde jetzt mal eine Messung über 2 Wochen durchführen.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (6. Sep. 2018)

...und noch ein Bild...


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2018)

Diesen Aspekt habe ich bei mir auch, sehe ich nicht als kritisch an.
Wenn es stört schneide den einzelnen Stengel heit ab.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2018)

Mal eine kleine Frage an die Insekten-Experten. Was ist das für ein Vieh? Ist das was einheimisches? So ein Ding habe ich noch nie gesehen und im Netz nicht gefunden.
LG

Udo


----------



## der_odo (9. Okt. 2018)

Moin.
schlecht zu erkennen.
Wenn es eine Mücke ist, vielleicht eine Tigermücke?
Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Tyrano86 (9. Okt. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage an die Insekten-Experten. Was ist das für ein Vieh? Ist das was einheimisches? So ein Ding habe ich noch nie gesehen und im Netz nicht gefunden.
> LG
> 
> Udo
> Anhang anzeigen 203386 Anhang anzeigen 203387



Nein es handelt sich um einen Schmetterling genau kann ich ihn nicht bestimmen. Irgend ein Geistchen  Familie 
*Alucitoidea*

https://www.google.com/search?q=gei...s_ndAhUOyqQKHTBaCpoQ_AUIDigB&biw=1199&bih=693


----------



## dizzzi (9. Okt. 2018)

Es ist wohl ein Wurzelbohrer


----------



## dizzzi (10. Okt. 2018)

Korrigiere Federgeistchen -Platyptilia gonodactyla


----------



## dizzzi (14. Okt. 2018)

Nun eine kleine Frage an die Botaniker und Meeresbiologen...
Mein Teich ist ja nun im 3. Jahr und zum ersten Mal hatte ich Fadenalgen. Aber nur im Bachlauf. Mit einer schönen Klöbürste immer mal wieder abgefischte. Da ich kleinere Steine in den Bachlauf gelegt habe, haben sich die Fadenalgen fast ausschließlich an den Steinchen festgesetzt. Wenn ich nun diese Steinchen rausnehme und in die Sonne lege,  gehen dann die Fadenalgen kaputt, so dass ich die Steinchen einfach wieder reinlegen kann. Oder sind Fadenalgen Überlebenskünstler und kommen um so massiver zurück, wenn Sie wieder mit Wasser in Berührung kommen?


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Dizzzi,
wenn Du die Steine einfach an der Sonne trocknen lässt und dann wie sie sind wieder ins Wasser legst kommen die Nährstoffe, die die Algen gebunden haben wieder ins Wasser und sorgen für weiteren Algenwuchs.
Die Algen werden also wieder kommen. Es sind nämlich noch Sporen im Wasser und die Steine werden wieder besiedelt.
Du könntest die Steine mit einer Bürste schrubben und mit fließendem Waser abspülen. dann würde das ein paar Tage halten. Das halte ich aber nicht für sinnvoll. Auf den sauberen Steinen gefällt es den Algen dann höchst wahrscheinlich noch besser weil keine Konkurrenz da ist. Und dann ginge es um so doller los.
Es gibt so viele Arten und Unterarten von Fadenalgen, die die unterschiedlichsten Nahrungsansprüche haben. Von sehr nährsroffreichem Wasser bis ganz sauber und nährstoffarm. Von Kalkfrei bis sehr kalkhaltig. Da kann man kaum Ratschläge geben.
Das mechanische Entfernen ist meistens eine langwierige Angelegenheit und hilft nur vorübergehend.
Am Besten ist wohl eine Pflanze, die die entsprechenden Nährstoffe reduziert oder im Fall der Reinwasserarten halt Fische oder sonst was, das Nährstoffe ins Wasser bringt.

Der gemeine __ Wasserstern ist, glaube ich, für langsam fließende Gewässer eine gute Wahl. Zwergschachtelhalm wächst in nährstoffreichen Bachläufen auch gut. Damit hatte ich mal Erfolg gegen Algen. Der sieht auch hübsch aus.

Da ist immer Geduld angesagt.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## samorai (14. Okt. 2018)

Hi Dizzzi!
Der Bachlauf ist ein sehr konzentrierter Einlauf aus deinen Filtern, mit Sauerstoff versetzt und meist sehr flach. Genau das begünstigt den Lebensraum für  Fadenalgen.
Dazu kommen noch von den Filtern nicht abgebaute Produkte im Mikro- oder Makro-Bereich.

Wenn es wie bei dir erst im dritten Jahr auftritt, das sich Fadenalgen im Bachlauf bilden, würde ich sagen das liegt hauptsächlich an 2 Kriterien .
Zum einen verlandet der Teich und zum anderen wachsen die Paddler, das bedeutet mehr/größere Ausscheidungen und größere Dreck-Nester die so manches mal eher unauffällig wirken.
Als Beispiel sind es die Tannennadeln die in die Uferbereiche fallen, wo ich wiederum einer Teich-Periode sehr schlecht ran komme.
Da kann ich nur zweierlei Dinge tun.
Im Frühjahr,Sommer,Herbst wird nach Wind/ Sturm die Ufer gespült.
Im Winter nach dem Pflanzen-Schnitt wird das Ufer gesaugt.
Nur so kann ich bei mir eine Verlandung, aufhalten bzw entgegenwirken.

Da ich mir dieses Jahr ein TF angeschafft habe und die nachfolgende Biologie teilweise auf Bürsten basiert hatte ich im Bachlauf eine unerwartete Wucherung von __ Quellmoos .
Zur Zeit ist das Quellmoos wieder weg und die Fadenalgen da.

Im Bachlauf benutze ich keine Klobürste da sind die Hände schneller und besser.


----------



## dizzzi (2. Nov. 2018)

Tja, heute hat sich leider ein großer __ Edelkrebs dazu entschieden, auszureißen. Zum Glück wurde er beim überqueren der Straße von einer Nachbarin gesehen. Sie hat mich informiert, und ich konnte das Kerlchen wieder in den Teich setzten. Ich denke es wird nicht sein letzter Ausreisversuch sein.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Nov. 2018)

So, nun endet die *Gartenteichsaison* *2018*, und nach *3 Jahren Gartenteich* mit dem* SM36*, und ein erstes Jahr mit *Koi's*, vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt nun ein kleines *Fazit* zu ziehen:
Dieses Jahr, war bis auf den Pflanzenwuchs alles super am Teich. Über das Wetter braucht man sich ja nicht zu beklagen. Bin mal gespannt auf die Wasserrechnung, die ja kommen wird..
Durch die Koi's hatten sich die __ Edelkrebs rar gemacht. Früher habe ich sie täglich beobachten können. Nun muss ich schon gekochte Kartoffel vor ihre Verstecke legen. Damit sie rauskommen. Eigenen Krebsnachwuchs durfte ich auch dieses Jahr schon beobachten. Nun nachdem die Fische träger werden, konnte ich heute einige mittelgroße Edelkrebse aus nächster Nähe beobachten, da sie aus ihren Verstecken rauskamen. Ich glaube das sind die ersten Vorbereitungen für die vorstehende Paarungszeit. Heute standen sich zwei direkt gegenüber und waren nicht in Kampfstellung. Auch den Krebs, der gestern ausgebüxt war, habe ich heute noch in seinem Versteck gesehen, wo ich ihn wieder reingesetzt hatte. Er wirkte immer noch etwas geschockt von seiner Tour ausserhalb des Teiches.

Dann habe ich heute auch den Filter gereinigt. Der SM36 hat sich auch im 3. Jahr mit 6 Koi's a 40-50cm ganz wacker geschlagen. Heute habe ich das einzige mal für dieses Jahr, die Schwämme gereinigt. Ich finde *1x* im *Jahr* ist ganz *OK*. Natürlich war der Filter dieses Jahr deutlich mehr verschmutz als letztes Jahr, wo die Koi's erst im Herbst eingezogen sind. Der SM36 ließ sich super reinigen. Bin also zufrieden. Mehr Kois sollten es aber nicht werden. Anbei ein paar Bilder von der Teichfilterreinigung.


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Dizzzi!
Dein Klärschlamm ist verdammt hell, im Gegensatz zu meinem der fast dunkelgrün ist.
Hast du dabei keine bedenken wenn er ein Jahr im Filter liegt?
Ich denke da an Anaerobe Bakterien-Kulturen, lieber sauge ich den Schmodder alle 2 Monate mal ab, das soll aber nicht heißen das jedes Mal die Filtermedien gereinigt werden.
Ich entferne das sedimentierte,"tote" Zeugs um den Filter zu unterstützen.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Dizzzi!
> Dein Klärschlamm ist verdammt hell, im Gegensatz zu meinem der fast dunkelgrün ist.
> Hast du dabei keine bedenken wenn er ein Jahr im Filter liegt?
> Ich denke da an Anaerobe Bakterien-Kulturen, lieber sauge ich den Schmodder alle 2 Monate mal ab, das soll aber nicht heißen das jedes Mal die Filtermedien gereinigt werden.
> Ich entferne das sedimentierte,"tote" Zeugs um den Filter zu unterstützen.


Ich habe dieses Jahr zum ersten mal überhaupt Schlamm im Teich. Ich werde nächste Saison mal alle 3 Monate den Schlammsauger reinhalten.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Dizzi,
mich würde mal interessieren ob und wieviel Nitrat und Phosphat in deinem Teichwasser ist.
Dieser Filter hat ja einen ganz schönen Durchsatz. Je nach dem wieviel Wasser übers Jahr ausgetauscht wurde könnte bei wenig Pflanzenwuchs und diesem Aufkommen an Schlamm, einiges zusammen gekommen sein.

Grüße, Robert


----------



## dizzzi (4. Nov. 2018)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Dizzi,
> mich würde mal interessieren ob und wieviel Nitrat und Phosphat in deinem Teichwasser ist.
> Dieser Filter hat ja einen ganz schönen Durchsatz. Je nach dem wieviel Wasser übers Jahr ausgetauscht wurde könnte bei wenig Pflanzenwuchs und diesem Aufkommen an Schlamm, einiges zusammen gekommen sein.
> 
> Grüße, Robert


Hier meine aktuellen Wasserwerte mit Stick gemessen.
No3 = 10
No2 = Ok
GH = 9
KH = 6
PH = 6,8
CL = 0

LG
Udo


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Nov. 2018)

Danke Udo,
Vorausgesetzt dein Ausgangswasser hat kein NO3, dann sind die 10 mg/l Nitrat das Ergebnis einer gut funktionierenden Nitrifikation. 
Kein Nitrit ist sehr gut!
Sollte euer Wasser schon Nitrat enthalten, wäre der Wert noch besser zu beurteilen. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass __ Binsen und/ oder __ Rohrkolben im nächsten Jahr das Nitrat nochmal verringern könnten. 

Grüße, Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Nov. 2018)

Habe auch mal mit Tetra Messtäbchen gemessen:
NO3: gegen 0
NO2: 0
GH: 8°dH
KH: 6°dH
pH: 7,6 - ist recht hoch. Kommt evtl. von den Kalksteinen
kein Chlor- wohner auch
Dann habe ich mal noch den Gesamtsalzgehalt elektrisch gemessen. Mit dem TDS-Meter:
100 ppm

Unser Leitungswasser hat 112 ppm
Ist ja kaum ein Unterschied. 
Mein Teich wurde komplett mit Leitungswasser gefüllt. Berücksichtigt man die Verdunstung und ein bisschen Regen übers Jahr und zweimal Nachfüllen von ca. 2 mal 2 m3.
Daraus könnte man schließen, dass Nährstoffe eher verbraucht wurden als dass sie angereichert wurden.
Aber die 12 ppm können auch mit Schlamm gebunden sein.
Wenig Nitrat, kein Nitrit ph um die 7.
Damit bin ich erst mal zufrieden.

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## krallowa (5. Nov. 2018)

Moin,

habe mal ne Frage zu deinen Krebsen.
In deinem Teich sind die Stufen über senkrechte Wände realisiert.
Krebse können ja eigentlich nicht richtig schwimmen, sondern sich nur rückwärts abstoßen, sind die Stufen da kein Problem für die Krebse?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## dizzzi (5. Nov. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mal ne Frage zu deinen Krebsen.
> In deinem Teich sind die Stufen über senkrechte Wände realisiert.
> ...


Hallo Ralf,

die krabbeln die Wände hoch. Sie finden immer etwas woran sie sich festhalten können.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (11. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Dizzzi!
> Dein Klärschlamm ist verdammt hell, im Gegensatz zu meinem der fast dunkelgrün ist.
> Hast du dabei keine bedenken wenn er ein Jahr im Filter liegt?
> Ich denke da an Anaerobe Bakterien-Kulturen, lieber sauge ich den Schmodder alle 2 Monate mal ab, das soll aber nicht heißen das jedes Mal die Filtermedien gereinigt werden.
> Ich entferne das sedimentierte,"tote" Zeugs um den Filter zu unterstützen.


Frage an alle. Kann oder ist dieser Klärschlamm eigentlich ein guter Dünger. Ich habe das Zeug mal in einem Eimer gesammelt. Und habe vor das unter die Blumen und Sträucher zu verteilen. 

LG

Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Nov. 2018)

Die meisten machen das so!


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber bitte am besten mit Erde mischen und nicht einfach drauf kippen. Oder aber großflächig verteilen. Sonst machst du dir Oberfläche zu dicht und die Erde kann nicht mehr Atmen und schlecht Wasser auf nehmen.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2018)

Ich verteile das immer unter den Sträuchern und Stauden, später grabe ich es unter.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

Ich verschönere die Kompost-Tonnen damit.
Die __ Würmer oder anderes Zeugs machen dann alles Startklar um es auf Beeten oder Rasen ein zu harken.
Aber das meiste landet unter den Pflanzen die das gebrauchen können und es von Natur aus auch etwas sauren (Boden) mögen.
Rhodos, Azalee und nicht so viel auf __ Magnolien und ab und zu auf Rosen.
Bei Zweifel, ab in die Kompost-Tonne damit.

Tipp am Rande; jede Art von Segge, __ Rohrkolben oder __ Schilf geben gehächselt eine wunderbare Blumenerde ab.
Zwei Jahre in einem großen Gefäß verrotten lassen.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Nov. 2018)

Durch euch alle werde ich noch zum Super-Öko.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

He Dizzzi!
Sind wir nicht alle etwas Öko!


----------



## dizzzi (2. Feb. 2019)

Nachdem ich auf dem Möbelmesse in Köln und bei dem weltgrößten Grillladen in Köln mich von einem Keramikgrill überzeugt habe, weiß ich nun auch welches Projekt ich im Frühjahr in Angriff nehme.
Ich schweiß mir einen Grillwagen für den Keramikgrill aus Edelstahl und Teakholz und spare fröhlich fast 1K.

Ich habe heute schon mal mein gesamtes Werkzeug gecheckt. Nun muss es nur noch wärmer werden.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (28. Juni 2019)

Heute 3 Generation vom __ Edelkrebs im Teich gesehen. Ca. 18 cm, 10cm und 4cm. Alle dicht beieinander.

Den großen Krebsen ist es mittlerweile total egal, das da Kois rumschwimmen.

Seit ein paar Tagen kommen die großen auch wieder in den Abendstunden raus und zupfen Algen. Die haben sich noch nicht mal von den Dicken mit der Taucherbrille beeindrucken lassen. Sah echt klasse aus.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Juli 2019)

Ich muss wegen Wasserverlusst den Bachlauf mit einer neuen EDPM 7x3 Meter erneuern. Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich günstig eine 1mm dicke Folie auftreiben kann?
Was ist eigentlich mit einer Dachdeckerfolie? Kann man das etwas auch verwenden ? Ist viel billiger!

Lg

Udo


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit einer Dachdeckerfolie? Kann man das etwas auch verwenden



Kommt auf die Gegebenheiten an, sie ist etwas steifer weil sie für glatte Flächen konzipiert wurde. 
Für einen geraden Graben / Mulde wird es gehen.
Für Ecken / Kurven musst du kleben oder schweißen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ist viel billiger!


Woran das wohl liegen mag


----------



## lollo (21. Juli 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit einer Dachdeckerfolie? Kann man das etwas auch verwenden ? Ist viel billiger!


Hallo,
ist diese frei von Cadmium, __ Blei und anderen giftigen Schwermetallen ????


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist diese frei von Cadmium, __ Blei und anderen giftigen Schwermetallen ????


Da diese Stoffe relativ leicht auswaschbar wären und somit in das Erdreich gelangen können, sag ich mal ja, da sonst nicht zulässig. 
Jedoch sind zB die Stoffe die enthalten sind um die Feuerbeständigkeit zu erhalten, alles andere als Gesund, leider jedoch auf Grund fehlender Alternativen nicht verboten.


----------



## lollo (22. Juli 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jedoch sind zB die Stoffe die enthalten sind um die Feuerbeständigkeit zu erhalten, alles andere als Gesund, leider jedoch auf Grund fehlender Alternativen nicht verboten


Mahlzeit,
und das sind nur einige Beispiele die du anführst, deswegen bezweifele ich die Verwendung einer Dachfolie als Teichfolie für Fische als gesund. 
Für eine Teichfolie sind weitere Vorgaben zu erfüllen.

- quell-, verrottungs- und alterungsbeständig, - hochelastisch und reißstabil, - cadmium- und bleifrei nach DIN, - UV-beständig nach DIN 53387
- hohe Anpassungsfähigkeit an Untergründe, - wurzelfest in Anlehnung an DIN 4062, Teil 1, usw.


----------



## dizzzi (22. Juli 2019)

Ich denke auch das EDPM-Folie aus den Dachdeckerbereich keine so gute Idee war. 

Crtl-Alt-Delete gedrückt und richtige EDPM-Teichfolie bestellt...


----------

